# TiVo Slide Pro Remote



## chef616

In case any one is interested, a post showed up in my RSS reader today regarding the rumored new Tivo Slide remote. The link in the post doesn't work, but I am posting the text that was included.

http://blog.tivo.com/2013/11/introducing-the-new-tivo-slide-pro-remote/

Thought you had it good with your TiVo remote? Well, you do. But you can have it even better. Enhance your TiVo experience with the new TiVo Slide Pro Remote! Not only does it have a slide out QWERTY keyboard and fully backlit buttons to make searching and text entry faster/easier/dark-room-friendly, but it has an ergonomic exterior that makes it sleeker than ever. And dont worry  its not just a prettier face. The TiVo Slide Pro Remote has a more powerful signal. In addition to IR, it has an ...​


----------



## Dan203

Someone must have let it slip early. If it has learning capabilities I might consider getting one. My A/V system is finally getting simple enough that I might just be able to use a single TiVo remote for at least the part I use most often.


----------



## leiff

Especially if rf signal is improved. Dont know if i have a deffecrive remote but controlling my tivo roamio basic from my second room where i mirror a second tv a mere 20 ft. Away frequently gives red light errors where comand fails, while in tivo room no errors result.


----------



## Dan203

I haven't played with the RF much because I currently use a Harmony. If the Slide Pro has learning, which I expect it will, then I'll probably be able to make it usable for my setup.


----------



## innocentfreak

I hope it has the weight of the old Slide Remote. It will be interesting to see how they price it.

I would imagine it should be cheaper than the previous Slide since you don't need the BT dongle.


----------



## jwbelcher

An RF dongle would be nice for older Tivos.... I'd imagine it could even work on the TivoHD. Just needs to hide the RF stuff behind a USB-HID driver.


----------



## crxssi

Well, we know it is coming... it is just a matter of when. I *LOVE* the Slide remote. I love the buttons, the weight, the feel, the convenience, the battery life, the backlight, just about everything. But they can't tolerate being dropped much (even on carpet... and my cats love to test gravity).

My first one went bad after a year. Now my second one just started going bad  (No, it is not just a lose cable) I hope they have fixed that issue because I am really not enthused about spending that much money yet again on something that will only last a year again.


----------



## davezatz

Google cached it. Backlit, RF & IR, some mention of "learns" but no pricing yet.

https://webcache.googleusercontent....11/introducing-the-new-tivo-slide-pro-remote/


----------



## gigaguy

The page is gone. Oh, I see the new link above.
I don't see much new in specs except it's thinner, I guess it's a fix to problems the first one had for some people. Mine work fine, sometimes I have to remove the battery to reset it. I don't need the finder stuff.
but do I trust Tivo to do it !00% right? it's a complex remote.

I love the slide. BT is great, size is easier to handle with one hand. I have a spare one in the box for future needs. 
I never even use the keyboard, I find searching by clicking 3-4 letters onscreen is easier.

How much were these originally? like $60?


----------



## crxssi

davezatz said:


> Google cached it. Backlit, RF & IR, some mention of "learns" but no pricing yet.


Yep, looks exactly like the old Slide, except the newer TiVo logo button, the moved zoom/guide button, and the changes on the keyboard.

On the keyboard, they moved the nav keys to the center and moved the keypad numbers to the 1st row. This should theoretically make typing easier... but without using it, I am not sure yet.


----------



## aaronwt

Any ideas what the price will be? If priced right I'll need to pick up three and sell my three original slides. I either need to get three or none since I want all the remotes I use to have the same button placement. That's why I rarely use the Roamio remote because I hit the wrong buttons for zoom and guide.


----------



## gigaguy

Oh, the orig slide was $89 I see in engadget..


----------



## Beryl

If it has learning, I'd consider it only with a SquareTrade warranty. I got burned after purchasing 2 of the original slide remotes that lasted just over 90 days.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm going on two years with my first slide and a few months less with my other two. They all still work great. Although I did get the extended warranty on the two I got from BestBuy. SO if I do have issues I will be covered. Of course they couldn't replace them with anything until the new model comes out.


----------



## Dan203

crxssi said:


> Yep, looks exactly like the old Slide, except the newer TiVo logo button, the moved zoom/guide button, and the changes on the keyboard.
> 
> On the keyboard, they moved the nav keys to the center and moved the keypad numbers to the 1st row. This should theoretically make typing easier... but without using it, I am not sure yet.


I bet it's a bit longer. It's probably the same size as the one that comes with the Roamio, which it slightly longer then the Slide but a lot shorter then the one that came with the Premiere.


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> I bet it's a bit longer. It's probably the same size as the one that comes with the Roamio, which it slightly longer then the Slide but a lot shorter then the one that came with the Premiere.


No, I can tell by the photo it is the same size- 6" long


----------



## jrtroo

Love the new keyboard layout. My only complaint with the "current" slide was the long reach to some of the alpha keys, and this matches how I have my tablet keypad set up for thumb use.


----------



## abovethesink

Wow. It seems downright insane to me for anyone to pay $89 just to get a keyboard on their remote. To each their own though.

On the topic of remotes, I am constantly hitting slow motion on my Roamio remote when I mean to hit play. The remote always flips over in my hand somehow, or I pick it up upside down. My wife does the same thing. Anyone else do that?


----------



## gigaguy

I bought used ones much cheaper. The bluetooth is a great advantage if your keep your electronics out of sight, which I do. no more pointing except for volume at the TV itself.


----------



## NYHeel

By the way, the current Roamio remote can be set so that the TV Power button can power on both your TV and an AV Receiver. I'm sure the same thing applies to a soundbar as well. Just program the TV's power first and then program the AV receiver power afterwards using the same methodology and the code you used when programming the volume and mute.


----------



## modnar

NYHeel said:


> By the way, the current Roamio remote can be set so that the TV Power button can power on both your TV and an AV Receiver. I'm sure the same thing applies to a soundbar as well. Just program the TV's power first and then program the AV receiver power afterwards using the same methodology and the code you used when programming the volume and mute.


Some people have an issue where the remote code for their receiver sends either the explicit ON or OFF command for a "Power" button press. In my case, that means, I have to use my receiver remote to turn off my receiver (Onkyo) but can turn it on with the Roamio remote power button.


----------



## Johnwashere

Beryl said:


> If it has learning, I'd consider it only with a SquareTrade warranty. I got burned after purchasing 2 of the original slide remotes that lasted just over 90 days.


According to the cached tivo site it does learn:

*And dont worry  its not just a prettier face.

The TiVo Slide Pro Remote has a more powerful signal. In addition to IR, it has an RF signal, which removes line-of-sight requirements. Its ideal for the in-cabinet or home theatre setup. Actually, its ideal for any home. Human nature dictates that we lose our remotes more often than wed like to, but with the TiVo Roamio Plus or Pro, thats one less thing to stress about. Pressing a button on either of these units activates a built-in remote finder! Thats right. A jingle plays, telling you where your TiVo Slide Pro Remote is, and you dont have to waste precious TV watching time throwing around your throw pillows.

The enhanced remote also has Search and Back buttons and learns commands for power, input, volume and mute directly from the remote controls of your TV and receiver. Lastly, the RF signal, the remote finder and all of your other personalized settings wont get mixed up if you have more than one unit, because the TiVo Slide Pro remote is made to work with one unit and one unit only. How roam-antic is that?*


----------



## Grakthis

The only way the slide remote is worth it is if they integrate search in to the guide so I can just type a show or channel name and have it jump to them.

I swear, TiVo is still sticking with the channel paradigm and it makes no sense. No one cares about channel numbers. Stop making me learn them.


----------



## aaronwt

Grakthis said:


> The only way the slide remote is worth it is if they integrate search in to the guide so I can just type a show or channel name and have it jump to them.
> 
> I swear, TiVo is still sticking with the channel paradigm and it makes no sense. No one cares about channel numbers. Stop making me learn them.


When has TiVo made you learn channel numbers? I have no idea where most of the stations are located. When I search i don't need to know the channel number of the station.


----------



## Dan203

crxssi said:


> No, I can tell by the photo it is the same size- 6" long


I'm pretty sure it's a tad bit longer. The new one has that extra Guide button under the D pad. They had to have made it a bit longer to accommodate that. And since the remote is symmetrical they had to add an equal amount of space to the bottom half of the remote. You can see in the picture there is a bit more space under the numbers and a bit more space on either end of the keyboard. It may not be the same size as the new Roamio remote, but it definitely looks to be a bit longer then the current slide.

This picture is more straight on and shows the size difference better...


----------



## crxssi

abovethesink said:


> Wow. It seems downright insane to me for anyone to pay $89 just to get a keyboard on their remote. To each their own though.


It is more than just a keyboard.

A learning RF remote with fantastic design and great size and useful backlight is certainly worth $50. So perhaps it is $39 more for a keyboard, no?


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a tad bit longer. The new one has that extra Guide button under the D pad.


But it looks to me like they made the nav dial and the jog dial ever so slightly shorter than before gaining the extra space needed for the guide button.



> You can see in the picture there is a bit more space under the numbers


There is, but it also looks like the numbers are squished together more to me.



> and a bit more space on either end of the keyboard.


That doesn't matter at all, because the layout is very different.



> It may not be the same size as the new Roamio remote, but it definitely looks to be a bit longer then the current slide.


If it is any longer, it might be like 1/8". But to me, holding up my Slide to that photo, the proportions make it look exactly the same to me. I guess we should start a pool


----------



## Dan203

I have one in my hand too, and to me the new one looks longer. I'm guessing by at least 1/2".

I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## moyekj

So basically it's the current Roamio remote + IR learning + backlight + keyboard for $90 (more than a standalone Stream) right? That's a pass for me. Keyboard is useless to me as I'd never use it, and backlight I'd never use either as I don't like dark rooms for TV watching. I just wish the current Roamio remote included IR learning and it would have been perfect for me.


----------



## Dan203

Plus back lit keys. And I'm sure it's a bit heftier with better build quality. (the Roamio remote feels a bit cheap to me)

But where are we getting this $90 figure. Someone said that was the original price for the original Slide. And didn't it eventually drop to $60? Honestly if it is $90 I'm not sure there are many people who will buy it.


----------



## moyekj

To me I only need the addition of IR learning, so I would consider buying it in $30-40 range but nothing more than that. What I'm doing right now is occasionally using my old S3 remote with 1-2 switch + IR learning, but of course it's missing those stupid A-D buttons which I rarely use, but sometimes are needed. But of course that's IR only which can be incovenient, but necessary if I need to switch inputs on the TV. I have the Roamio remote handy which I use most of the time since RF works from under the bed covers.


----------



## kbmb

NYHeel said:


> By the way, the current Roamio remote can be set so that the TV Power button can power on both your TV and an AV Receiver. I'm sure the same thing applies to a soundbar as well. Just program the TV's power first and then program the AV receiver power afterwards using the same methodology and the code you used when programming the volume and mute.


I must be slow.....how do you do this with the Roamio remote?

I pressed the TV power and tivo buttons and programmed my Samsung tv. 
I then pressed he mute and tivo and programmed my Yamaha receiver.

What do I do now?

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203

kbmb said:


> I must be slow.....how do you do this with the Roamio remote?
> 
> I pressed the TV power and tivo buttons and programmed my Samsung tv.
> I then pressed he mute and tivo and programmed my Yamaha receiver.
> 
> What do I do now?
> 
> -Kevin


Use TiVo + Power and enter the Yamaha code. If you notice all the TV codes start with 0 and all the AV codes start with 1, the remote allows one of each to be assigned to the power button.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> To me I only need the addition of IR learning, so I would consider buying it in $30-40 range but nothing more than that. What I'm doing right now is occasionally using my old S3 remote with 1-2 switch + IR learning, but of course it's missing those stupid A-D buttons which I rarely use, but sometimes are needed. But of course that's IR only which can be incovenient, but necessary if I need to switch inputs on the TV. I have the Roamio remote handy which I use most of the time since RF works from under the bed covers.


$30-$40 is probably a bit low. I'm betting it's in the $50-$60 range, minimum.


----------



## kbmb

Dan203 said:


> Use TiVo + Power and enter the Yamaha code. If you notice all the TV codes start with 0 and all the AV codes start with 1, the remote allows one of each to be assigned to the power button.


Thanks......isn't working so I guess my receiver must have a unique power toggle.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203

kbmb said:


> Thanks......isn't working so I guess my receiver must have a unique power toggle.
> 
> -Kevin


You can try the other codes listed for your brand. The code you enter for power does not have to be the same one you use for volume.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> $30-$40 is probably a bit low. I'm betting it's in the $50-$60 range, minimum.


 Agreed, which is beyond the $30-40 range I'd be willing to pay, so I probably will never get one.


----------



## kbmb

Dan203 said:


> You can try the other codes listed for your brand. The code you enter for power does not have to be the same one you use for volume.


That's awesome...thank you. It worked!

-Kevin


----------



## innocentfreak

The Roamio replacement remote is $29.99 so I could see $59.99, but then again I thought there was no way the Roamio Pro would be $599.99.

If it is $59.99, Amazon will hopefully have sales around $34 again.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> So basically it's the current Roamio remote + IR learning + backlight + keyboard


Plus smaller and easier to operate + probably a dongle for non-Roamio + longer RF range + nicer non-rubber keys


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> The Roamio replacement remote is $29.99 so I could see $59.99 If it is $59.99, Amazon will hopefully have sales around $34 again.


That is very unlikely. Clearance pricing isn't the same as just discount/normal pricing. My guess will be $60 too, but without much discount on Amazon or similar.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Agreed, which is beyond the $30-40 range I'd be willing to pay, so I probably will never get one.


Two years ago the slide was going for less than $40. So maybe the new one will drop in price quickly. I got my three slides after the price had dropped.

But with the Roamio remote costing $30 I can't see the new Slide costing less than $60.


----------



## CrispyCritter

innocentfreak said:


> The Roamio replacement remote is $29.99 so I could see $59.99, but then again I thought there was no way the Roamio Pro would be $599.99.
> 
> If it is $59.99, Amazon will hopefully have sales around $34 again.


I don't see list price being less than close to the $90 of the old slide remote. I didn't mind paying that much for the old remote; it's for something I use many times every day. I'm still not sure I'll get the new slide remote though. The Roamio remote is a much better base remote than other old remotes, but the lack of learning ability is a problem for one TV. I've got two old slide remotes to cover that one though.


----------



## jcthorne

I had really hoped the learning function would have added a few more keys. Its the same as the previous learning remotes with only power, input, mute and vol+ -. I need to turn on and off 3 items and use power and input for two of them but while the power button can try to start more than one item, it very often misses one of them and trying again results in one on and the other turning off. Very low WAF. Need a few more buttons that are programmable...just one more would help a lot.


----------



## uw69

Dan203 said:


> Use TiVo + Power and enter the Yamaha code. If you notice all the TV codes start with 0 and all the AV codes start with 1, the remote allows one of each to be assigned to the power button.


Nice! Thank you. :up:


----------



## HenryFarpolo

I would be surprised to see the initial price under $89 which was the early price of the original Slide. They will keep the initial price to capture the early adopters, then drop the price.

Wondering if they will introduce it early enough to get holiday shoppers. Wouldn't mind finding one in my stocking!!!!


----------



## steve614

I noticed on Amazon that the old Slide is going for ~$160. 
I bet that price tanks when the new one is available.


----------



## SugarBowl

steve614 said:


> I noticed on Amazon that the old Slide is going for ~$160.
> I bet that price tanks when the new one is available.


There's one for $80 now...


----------



## aaronwt

Still a far cry from the $40 or less it sold for two years ago.


----------



## rassi

Does the original Slide remote work with a Roamio? Do you still have to use the BT dongle with it? We had to put ours in the drawer since we needed both USB ports on our HD and always had problems with a USB hub in the mix.... Would be nice to be able to use that again when we get a Roamio...


----------



## Dan203

Roamio is RF not BT, so it still needs the dongle to support the old slide.


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> That is very unlikely. Clearance pricing isn't the same as just discount/normal pricing. My guess will be $60 too, but without much discount on Amazon or similar.


That wasn't clearance pricing. Amazon's regular price was always about $20 less than retail.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/TiVoSlide-C00240-Keyboard-Remote-Control/product/B003YKFKR6?context=browse


----------



## Dan203

Hmmm... I guess that blog post was way early. Maybe next week.


----------



## takeagabu

Does anyone remember the tivo beta site that had all the roamio info before it went live on the main tivo site?


----------



## Haywood

I'm in for 3 if it is $49 or less. Otherwise wait for the price drop.


----------



## JGC650I

Remote is now up on Tivo Acessories page, but no pricing or ability to purchase yet.

https://tivo.com/shop/detail/tivoslidepro


----------



## andyf

Doesn't say if it supports learning functions.


----------



## swerver

Can add to cart now, $49.99.


----------



## sneagle

The page says the remote will work with the mini with a dongle. What is the dongle and how do I order? I did see anything on the site called a dongle. When everyone stops giggling, hopefully there is an answer!


----------



## pbubel

Looks like when you buy it they ask you if you are planning to use it with a Tivo Primer/Mini or Romeo. I assume the difference is weather or not the dongle is included. I'd like to know that for sure before ordering.


----------



## jrock

It has no price for me. When I add to cart it says my cart is empty. They are just teasing us


----------



## sneagle

pbubel said:


> Looks like when you buy it they ask you if you are planning to use it with a Tivo Primer/Mini or Romeo. I assume the difference is weather or not the dongle is included. I'd like to know that for sure before ordering.


When I try to add to cart, it says cart empty. It will probably work tomorrow.


----------



## pbubel

I saw the price at 49.95 but couldn't put it in the cart. We will see an announcement soon enough I'm sure. I'm pretty happy with the price.


----------



## overFEDEXed

pbubel said:


> I saw the price at 49.95 but couldn't put it in the cart. We will see an announcement soon enough I'm sure. I'm pretty happy with the price.


I added it to the cart ($62.62 delivered) and now I'm at the payment section.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Per Tivo rep, Dongle IS included, if ordered for Mini/Premiere. It needs it for the RF.

Dongle IS NOT included if ordered for Roamio, it is not needed.

IT DOES have learning capabilities.

This is the info that he gave me so....


----------



## Sixto

If we wanted to use a Roamio remote with RF on the Mini, by just adding the dongle to the Mini, I wonder if we can obtain just the dongle somehow?


----------



## aaronwt

It shows $49.99 for me. But still $50 is a pretty good price. I'll need to wait until Amazon or BestBuy get them in stock and then I'll pick some up.


----------



## Surrealone

damn damn damn I tried the same thing with no luck. I did do a live chat with support and asked for a ETA and she did not have an ETA


----------



## Surrealone

overFEDEXed said:


> I added it to the cart ($62.62 delivered) and now I'm at the payment section.
> 
> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> Per Tivo rep, Dongle IS included, if ordered for Mini/Premiere. It needs it for the RF.
> 
> Dongle IS NOT included if ordered for Roamio, it is not needed.
> 
> IT DOES have learning capabilities.
> 
> This is the info that he gave me so....


did you complete your order?


----------



## aaronwt

It's showing free shipping for me with $3 tax which isn't bad. I think I will order one to check it out first. I just need to finish the checkout.

EDIT: Ok that's not bad. My total was $52.99 shipped. Hopefully I'll get it early next week. I ordered the one for the Mini/Premiere so I would get the RF Dongle in case I need it later. Although I plan on using it with my Roamio Pro. And if I like it I'll get some more for my Minis. 

I guess if I had known about this i could have sold my old Slides on Ebay. It looks like they were being sold for $70 or so which would more than cover the new Slide. But I need to wait because if I don't like the new Slide I will need to continue using my old Slide remotes.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Surrealone said:


> did you complete your order?


I got to the payment page and it was showing $9 shipping. I called them, told them about others having problems adding it to the cart and he gave me free shipping.

It is showing up "FREE SHIPPING" now in the cart. It did take four attempts to get the page to load. I kept hitting F5 (refresh)


----------



## Surrealone

overFEDEXed said:


> I got to the payment page and it was showing $9 shipping. I called them, told them about others having problems adding it to the cart and he gave me free shipping.
> 
> It is showing up "FREE SHIPPING" now in the cart. It did take four attempts to get the page to load. I kept hitting F5 (refresh)


and can you post a link to the page you are buying on?


----------



## Surrealone

or a screen shot maybe cuz tivo says it not for sale yet and I would like to prove that it is


----------



## Surrealone

I'm on the phone now hehe


----------



## overFEDEXed

Surrealone said:


> or a screen shot maybe cuz tivo says it not for sale yet and I would like to prove that it is


----------



## Surrealone

I'm going to order 3 I have a feeling this is going to run low


----------



## aaronwt

Surrealone said:


> or a screen shot maybe cuz tivo says it not for sale yet and I would like to prove that it is


Here is a pic from when I added it to the cart


----------



## overFEDEXed

Surrealone said:


> I'm on the phone now hehe


Can you read my screenshot?


----------



## Surrealone

Thanks over.... I got it
And I think shipping is free for all orders I tried to bump it up and no other shipping options so i had to do the free ground


----------



## Dan203

overFEDEXed said:


> I added it to the cart ($62.62 delivered) and now I'm at the payment section.
> 
> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> Per Tivo rep, Dongle IS included, if ordered for Mini/Premiere. It needs it for the RF.
> 
> Dongle IS NOT included if ordered for Roamio, it is not needed.
> 
> IT DOES have learning capabilities.
> 
> This is the info that he gave me so....


If the only difference is the inclusion of the dongle then why are they the same price? If you buy the one with the dongle will it still work with a Roamio without the dongle? I wouldn't mind being able to buy the one with the dongle for my main TV with Roamio but then use the dongle on my Mini so I can use the original Roamio remote on it.

I wonder if the dongle adds the same RF technology as the Roamio? Or if it's a completely different BT version?


----------



## Surrealone

overFEDEXed said:


> Can you read my screenshot?


yes thanks very much


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> If the only difference is the inclusion of the dongle then why are they the same price? If you buy the one with the dongle will it still work with a Roamio without the dongle? I wouldn't mind being able to buy the one with the dongle for my main TV with Roamio but then use the dongle on my Mini so I can use the original Roamio remote on it.


It better work on the Roamio without the Dongle otherwise I ordered the wrong one. But I also need the DOngle if/when I want to move it to a Mini.


----------



## Surrealone

Dan203 said:


> If the only difference is the inclusion of the dongle then why are they the same price? If you buy the one with the dongle will it still work with a Roamio without the dongle? I wouldn't mind being able to buy the one with the dongle for my main TV with Roamio but then use the dongle on my Mini so I can use the original Roamio remote on it.
> 
> I wonder if the dongle adds the same RF technology as the Roamio? Or if it's a completely different BT version?


I got all three with the dongle


----------



## Dan203

How do you get the free shipping? It's charging me $8.54 for shipping.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Surrealone said:


> Thanks over.... I got it
> And I think shipping is free for all orders I tried to bump it up and no other shipping options so i had to do the free ground


When it was trying to charge me $8.93 for ground, it had a two-day for $13 and overnight for $29 I think. I really didn't look that hard though.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Dan203 said:


> How do you get the free shipping? It's charging me $8.54 for shipping.


I clicked on the "Check tax and shipping" and it showed FREE.


----------



## Dan203

Weird the Premiere one is Free shipping, the Roamio one is not.


----------



## Dan203

I went ahead and ordered the Premiere one. Free shipping and only $3 tax. Cheaper then I expected too.


----------



## Goober96

I also ordered the Premiere one and hope it works on the Roamio without the dongle. Got free shipping and no tax.


----------



## Surrealone

i got 0 tax and free shipping woo hoo early christmas $53.59 each


----------



## AdamNJ

overFEDEXed said:


> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> Per Tivo rep, Dongle IS included, if ordered for Mini/Premiere. It needs it for the RF.
> 
> Dongle IS NOT included if ordered for Roamio, it is not needed.
> 
> IT DOES have learning capabilities.
> 
> This is the info that he gave me so....





Sixto said:


> If we wanted to use a Roamio remote with RF on the Mini, by just adding the dongle to the Mini, I wonder if we can obtain just the dongle somehow?


Can you order the Mini/Premiere version to get the dongle, use the Slide Pro with your Roamio, then use your old 'basic' Roamio remote with your Mini by attaching the dongle to the Mini??

Anyone know the answer (or can check if they are calling in)?

If so, I would consider purchasing one so that I have the same exact keypad on both for muscle memory. =)


----------



## Dan203

AdamNJ said:


> Can you order the Mini/Premiere version to get the dongle, use the Slide Pro with your Roamio, then use your old 'basic' Roamio remote with your Mini by attaching the dongle to the Mini??
> 
> Anyone know the answer (or can check if they are calling in)?
> 
> If so, I would consider purchasing one so that I have the same exact keypad on both for muscle memory. =)


I bought one on faith that it'll do just that. We'll see in a couple days whether it works or not.

I wonder if the Premiere/Mini one also has the remote finder feature?


----------



## Goober96

Surrealone said:


> i got 0 tax and free shipping woo hoo early christmas $53.59 each


With no tax and free shipping should be $49.99 like mine was.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Dan203 said:


> I bought one on faith that it'll do just that. We'll see in a couple days whether it works or not.
> 
> I wonder if the Premiere/Mini one also has the remote finder feature?


Sorry Dan,

I did forget to ask that question. The rep said that he had all the specs/features in front of him, but I didn't think of asking.


----------



## crxssi

I have the same question as everyone else- why have two models if they are the same price and function? I want to use it with a Roamio, WITHOUT a dongle, but I want the dongle anyway so it could be used with other TiVo's if I want to. Need info!!!

And the put in cart button is strange. It does nothing. And nothing. And nothing. Then I left the tab for several minutes. When I came back it was showing a cart with several hundred dollars worth of remotes in the cart!

$8.54 shipping on the Roamio version and $3 VA tax. And yes, if I put a Premiere version (with dongle) in the cart, the shipping is free. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Surrealone

Goober96 said:


> With no tax and free shipping should be $49.99 like mine was.


Oh my bad it did have tax $4.00 But I did order mine with dongle the remote is the same remote just one comes with dongle and the same remote also comes with out dongle.


----------



## g808

Can this remote power on/off a tv and audio receiver at the same time? If not, then can it even power each on separately?


----------



## Surrealone

g808 said:


> Can this remote power on/off a tv and audio receiver at the same time? If not, then can it even power each on separately?


it is a learning remote so maybe just depends on the make and model of audio receiver


----------



## overFEDEXed

crxssi said:


> I have the same question as everyone else- why have two models if they are the same price and function? I want to use it with a Roamio, WITHOUT a dongle, but I want the dongle anyway so it could be used with other TiVo's if I want to. Need info!!!
> 
> And the put in cart button is strange. It does nothing. And nothing. And nothing. Then I left the tab for several minutes. When I came back it was showing a cart with several hundred dollars worth of remotes in the cart!
> 
> $8.54 shipping on the Roamio version and $3 VA tax. And yes, if I put a Premiere version (with dongle) in the cart, the shipping is free. Doesn't make any sense.


I would call them back and ask, but they are closed now. Of course everyone would order the Premiere/Mini remote, with the dongle. Especially if the shipping is free.

Also the Remote finder is not important to me, but might be to some. Better off to wait and find out for sure. Too late for me though.


----------



## Surrealone

it was no extra fee for the dongle so what the heck i got it anyway


----------



## g808

Surrealone said:


> it is a learning remote so maybe just depends on the make and model of audio receiver


Thanks, thinking of getting one since I like the Tivo remote. Anyone have a Harmony, but prefer this remote?


----------



## sneagle

Ordered one. Free shipping.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Surrealone said:


> it is a learning remote so maybe just depends on the make and model of audio receiver


*I did this chat just now:*

William: Hi, my name is William. Are you an existing customer?

TiVo Customer: Yes, I just wanted to ask about the new Slide Pro remote. Is it a Learning remote? Also, are the two different remotes the same, except for the dongle? Roamio or Premiere/Mini?

TiVo Customer: Why is shipping free on the Premiere/Mini model, that comes with a dongle and the Roamio version, without the dongle, costs $9 to ship???

William: I have to be honest all the information I have for this device is on this page.
https://tivo.com/shop/detail/tivoslidepro

William: Does not look like a learning remote.

TiVo Customer: Are the two versions exactly the same, other than the dongle. Also, the dongle is just so the Mini/Premiere can use RF, correct?

William: I believe the only difference is the dongle.

TiVo Customer: It says this;
TiVo Customer: One remote does it all: control power, input, volume and mute of your TV and/or audio receiver.

William: Yes the dongle is to add the RF receiving function to a device that does not have that feature.

TiVo Customer: but no learning?

William: That means it has the same programming feature the other remotes have. You know enter a four digit code depending on the model of Tv, ext.

TiVo Customer: But not learning, like the GLO remote?
TiVo Customer: The GLO specs say this; Learning capable - Programmable to control power, input, volume, and mute on your TV and A/V receiver using built-in database of commands, or learn these commands directly from your TV's and receiver's remote controls.

*William: That is correct that feature is not with the new slide.*


----------



## crxssi

Surrealone said:


> it was no extra fee for the dongle so what the heck i got it anyway


Yeah, but what if it REQUIRES using the dongle on the Roamio and has a shorter range and doesn't do the remote finder? Then it won't be quite the attraction. That is why inquiring minds want to know the difference between the two....


----------



## crxssi

overFEDEXed said:


> *I did this chat just now:*


Thanks. But he never answered why shipping was free only on the supposedly identical remote that includes MORE stuff (the dongle). Of course, he didn't really answer anything at all, anyway, since all he did was read the web page, which we all have already done!!


----------



## overFEDEXed

crxssi said:


> Yeah, but what if it REQUIRES using the dongle on the Roamio and has a shorter range and doesn't do the remote finder? Then it won't be quite the attraction. That is why inquiring minds want to know the difference between the two....


On the chat that I just did, after seeing his reply saying "To be honest, all the info that I have is right here", pointing to the Tivo site, I didn't think that he "Honestly" knew.

I think that somebody messed up on the site. Not "Walmart" messed up, but I think that both were supposed to have a shipping charge and it will be fixed in the morning.


----------



## aaronwt

I just went ahead and ordered three more of the new Slide remotes. I figure I have a $241 check coming shortly from the Dehumidifier recall, so that will more than cover the four SLides. I just hope that the ones with the dongle will work properly when used with the Roamio without the need for the dongle. Otherwise I will need to return/exchange two of them.


----------



## Dan203

On the invoice I got via email it says...

TiVo Slide Pro Remote w/Adapter

Does not say anything about it being Premiere/Mini specific on the invoice. And if it doesn't work I'll exchange it.


----------



## g808

No more free shipping.


----------



## overFEDEXed

g808 said:


> No more free shipping.


Remember when people were using the "Bundle" trick?

You could add the Mini and Premiere box, at a special rate, then remove the Premiere. That would let you check out at $76 shipped, for the Mini, I think.

I did not use it, but some did. Tivo didn't "fix" it for weeks/months maybe.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

You should order with the dongle in case you eventually want to use the Slide with something other than the Roamio,

The price is much better than I expected!!


----------



## bananaman

Dan203 said:


> On the invoice I got via email it says...
> 
> TiVo Slide Pro Remote w/Adapter
> 
> Does not say anything about it being Premiere/Mini specific on the invoice. And if it doesn't work I'll exchange it.


This is how the two types appear on my order, Roamio first, then Premiere/Mini:

C00260 TiVo Slide Pro Remote
C00261 TiVo Slide Pro Remote w/Adapter


----------



## andyf

Support articles are up on TiVo.com

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774/kw/TiVo Slide Pro

states this "IS" a learning remote. Phew!


----------



## ScaryMike

Here are the "learning" instructions: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278

Looks to be the same page for this new remote as the old slide remote. Anyone know if you can do Macros on these?

Without the ability to turn on both my receiver and my TV, (and possible macro over to the right inputs) with one button press, this won't have a high wife acceptability factor. I'd love if I could replace my universal with this for most tv watching (only having to switch fro blu ray or other devices).

Thoughts?


----------



## AdamNJ

overFEDEXed said:


> TiVo Customer: The GLO specs say this; Learning capable - Programmable to control power, input, volume, and mute on your TV and A/V receiver using built-in database of commands, or learn these commands directly from your TV's and receiver's remote controls.





andyf said:


> Support articles are up on TiVo.com
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774/kw/TiVo Slide Pro
> 
> states this "IS" a learning remote. Phew!


Based on what the GLO said, doesn't the term "learning remote" just mean that it knows the same exact database of makes/models as the normal Roamio remote? The normal Roamio remote can already control your TV and AV power, volume, input, mute.

I don't see what the big deal is here regarding "learning" since I don't think it is actually teaching the remote a command it doesn't know, like you can do with say a Harmony Remote.

Okay, I guess I'll take that back based on what Mike just posted, it can learn codes not in it's list:


ScaryMike said:


> Here are the "learning" instructions: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278


----------



## tatergator1

ScaryMike said:


> Here are the "learning" instructions: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278
> 
> Without the ability to turn on both my receiver and my TV, (and possible macro over to the right inputs) with one button press, this won't have a high wife acceptability factor. I'd love if I could replace my universal with this for most tv watching (only having to switch fro blu ray or other devices).
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks like no to the macros, but the Tivo support page linked indicates up to 3 devices can be linked to the power button. You should be able to set it up for both TV and your receiver.


----------



## nws alpine

The key part I like is "learn these commands directly from your TV's and receiver's remote controls"

I really like the RF on the Roamio. Its so much faster than my Harmony one. It is also much more reliable than the current IR extenders I use.


----------



## wkearney99

Will it allow using more than one remote with a single Tivo? 

As in, his & hers? So I don't have to go looking for where my wife left it? And, no, a 'finding' feature isn't a substitute. I just want to have two remote to control a single Tivo in the room.


----------



## wkearney99

AdamNJ said:


> I don't see what the big deal is here regarding "learning"...


The only reason I've used the learning has been it's too damned much work to slog through all the variations of remotes a device 'might' use. It's faster to just teach it the VOL+-, mute and power codes than retrying what might be a dozen different remote settings.

Especially if you have a TV made by someone other than the label on the front. Damned Akai piece of crud we had... none of the half-dozen codes would work. I think it was only some Magnavox code that worked. Which says more about the terrible TV than anything else.

Now I just wish they'd put a pen-writable bit of label inside the battery compartment so I can make note of whatever code DOES work. Or at least be able to track it on the Tivo itself.


----------



## nws alpine

Also sometimes AV receivers will have multiple on/off/standby and if the codes don't map directly it's nice to be able to map a custom signal the way you need it to work.


----------



## jkeegan

If someone who receives one of theirs with the USB dongle still has a Series 3 somewhere in the house, could they try connecting it to that and seeing if it works?

I'm wondering if it'd work just fine with a Series 3 HD TiVo but they're not advertising that because they want to get people to buy newer TiVos (and because there's no easy access to the remote-finder feature).


----------



## moyekj

jkeegan said:


> If someone who receives one of theirs with the USB dongle still has a Series 3 somewhere in the house, could they try connecting it to that and seeing if it works?
> 
> I'm wondering if it'd work just fine with a Series 3 HD TiVo but they're not advertising that because they want to get people to buy newer TiVos (and because there's no easy access to the remote-finder feature).


Doubtful, since
1) Not being marketed as supporting units earlier than series 4
2) it looks like 20.3.7 software or later is needed:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774/kw/TiVo Slide Pro
Under Premiere and TiVo Mini instructions:


> NOTE: RF functionality on Premiere Series DVRs and TiVo Mini requires software version 20.3.7.1a or greater.


----------



## jkeegan

jkeegan said:


> If someone who receives one of theirs with the USB dongle still has a Series 3 somewhere in the house, could they try connecting it to that and seeing if it works?
> 
> I'm wondering if it'd work just fine with a Series 3 HD TiVo but they're not advertising that because they want to get people to buy newer TiVos (and *because there's no easy access to the remote-finder feature*).


I made an incorrect assumption about how the remote-finder feature works. At this URL:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774/kw/TiVo Slide Pro

it says:

"How do I use the "Find Me" feature using the USB dongle with the Slide Pro Remote?

Push and release the button on the dongle to play the TiVo melody on the Slide Pro (even if the remote is in IR mode!)."

So it's a hardware button on the dongle itself! Sweet! Then the only question is, is it REALLY only for Premieres and up, or can it also work with a Series 3 HDTiVo as well?


----------



## NYHeel

Not really interested in paying $8.54 for ground shipping of this thing. I think I'll wait until it's available at Best Buy or Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt

NYHeel said:


> Not really interested in paying $8.54 for ground shipping of this thing. I think I'll wait until it's available at Best Buy or Amazon.


That's why I decided to go ahead and order more last night. When someone mentioned that zero shipping was a mistake, i figured I might as well take advantage of that. if they come back and try to charge me shipping then I will cancel the order.


----------



## Dan203

Looks like the fixed the free shipping on the Premiere/Mini one. Still surprising they're charging the same price for the Roamio one if it is in fact exactly the same just without the dongle. You'd think they'd make it $5 cheaper or so to differentiate them.

Edit: Doh! Too slow


----------



## telemark

Was there an explanation on why there was free shipping? Was there a code?

The Tivo Slide worked on 20.2, I'd be surprised if 20.3.7 is the correct cutoff.


----------



## Dan203

The free shipping only applied to the Premiere/Mini version and was likely a mistake.

The Slide was a BlueTooth remote, this new one uses the same proprietary RF technology used in the Roamio. The new software is likely required because it contains a driver for the new dongle.


----------



## HarperVision

Dan203 said:


> The free shipping only applied to the Premiere/Mini version and was likely a mistake.
> 
> The Slide was a BlueTooth remote, this new one uses the same proprietary RF technology used in the Roamio. The new software is likely required because it contains a driver for the new dongle.


I wish I had a driver for my dongle......it's been awhile!


----------



## moyekj

HarperVision said:


> I wish I had a driver for my dongle......it's been awhile!


 You probably could use an extender as well.


----------



## wkearney99

Dan203 said:


> The free shipping only applied to the Premiere/Mini version and was likely a mistake.
> 
> The Slide was a BlueTooth remote, this new one uses the same proprietary RF technology used in the Roamio. The new software is likely required because it contains a driver for the new dongle.


Sure, but is the USB dongle likewise proprietary? Or does it just present as a USB HID device like the old one? Granted, the finding feature or anything else might not work, but if the basic remote controls work that'd be OK.


----------



## Dan203

wkearney99 said:


> Sure, but is the USB dongle likewise proprietary? Or does it just present as a USB HID device like the old one? Granted, the finding feature or anything else might not work, but if the basic remote controls work that'd be OK.


If it is pure HID then why would they qualify that the dongle requires a specific software version? If I still had an S3 I'd try it, but I've sold all of mine.


----------



## wkearney99

jkeegan said:


> If someone who receives one of theirs with the USB dongle still has a Series 3 somewhere in the house, could they try connecting it to that and seeing if it works?


+1 to that, somebody with both a TivoHD and the new remote please try it!


----------



## wkearney99

Dan203 said:


> If it is pure HID then why would they qualify that the dongle requires a specific software version? If I still had an S3 I'd try it, but I've sold all of mine.


I didn't write pure HID. It'd be possible for something to have HID input features but not support the finding portion. Those would likely require a dongle with specific support. As to why they'd qualify versions, what gets said to the public often has little to do with underlying technical realities. Could be marketing's way of avoiding recognition that old devices exist, supporting the 'buy a new Tivo' angle. A laudable goal, of course, but not necessarily one everyone wants to consider.

But until someone that has the necessary pieces tries it'd be pointless to guess.

Me, I'd seriously entertain buying a new Roamio specifically if it would support two of these remotes at the same time. Otherwise there's currently no compelling reason for me to ditch either of the TivoHD units nor the Premiere I've already got. Two remotes, and the marital harmony that'd bring, would have be buying right away...


----------



## g808

NYHeel said:


> Not really interested in paying $8.54 for ground shipping of this thing. I think I'll wait until it's available at Best Buy or Amazon.


I just skipped lunch today.


----------



## djjuice

$50 is a reasonable price, but man tax and shipping makes it nearly $65 bucks.
wanted to send one to my parents in Alaska and shipping is nearly $23 alone!
i'll hope best buy gets it soon


----------



## gigaguy

Still wondering if there are improvements over the orig slide, which was problematic for some. it's looking like just new added buttons.

also confused, why isn't bluetooth mentioned? How is it different from the orig slide? Is bluetooth required to have RF function?


----------



## Dan203

gigaguy said:


> Still wondering if there are improvements over the orig slide, which was problematic for some. it's looking like just new added buttons.
> 
> also confused, why isn't bluetooth mentioned? How is it different from the orig slide? Is bluetooth required to have RF function?


It's not BT. It uses the same proprietary RF technology TiVo added to the Roamio. It'll pair to a Roamio without a dongle. The dongle is only needed for the Premiere or Mini because they don't have built in RF capabilities.


----------



## overFEDEXed

g808 said:


> No more free shipping.


Just curious;

Last night, I ordered two remotes around the same time. Two separate orders though. One was a Slide Pro and the other a FREE replacement remote, for my two tuner Premiere. It was under warranty, so they shipped me a Roamio Replacement remote. Nice of them.

Anyway, the Roamio remote has already shipped (UPS Ground) and the Slide Pro, is still processing. I was thinking that they would ship them together, but apparently not. I know that the Slide Pro is coming out of Texas, but don't know about the Roamio remote.


----------



## aaronwt

Both of my orders from last night are showing as still processing too.


----------



## gigaguy

Thanks Dan, I thought it was bluetooth cause people had connected them to PCs to test I thought I read. I hope the new slide is improved. My slide works fine but sometimes it loses RF function and I have to slip the battery in/out to reset it.


----------



## Icarus

NYHeel said:


> Not really interested in paying $8.54 for ground shipping of this thing. I think I'll wait until it's available at Best Buy or Amazon.


$31.50 to Hawaii no matter how many I order.

Waiting ...

-David


----------



## southerndoc

Wonder when a new Mini will be released with built-in RF?


----------



## swerver

No comments on the dedicated search button? It's on the keyboard, says it brings you straight to the search page.

I don't know why they don't make the color buttons programmable - they hardly do anything. I can only think of one or 2 cases where I ever use them, and there are 4 of them. Wasted buttons unless they are programmable.

Also, re: programming macros. I believe if you have another remote that does macros, you can program it there, and then have the slide learn it from there. Not 100% sure, maybe someone can verify.


----------



## Jeremy5

I have received a tracking number, Roamio version.


----------



## crxssi

swerver said:


> No comments on the dedicated search button? It's on the keyboard, says it brings you straight to the search page.


I hadn't noticed that, so I skipped back to the photo. Didn't know what that was... what a great idea and addition! Thanks for pointing that out.

It is sad that TiVo can't properly market this device by listing ALL it's functionality and features on the web page...


----------



## moyekj

I'd rather have a dedicated CC toggle button than a search button - I still can't believe after all these remote revisions that never made the cut. But I can see how the search button would be useful to some.


----------



## AdamNJ

moyekj said:


> I'd rather have a dedicated CC toggle button than a search button - I still can't believe after all these remote revisions that never made the cut. But I can see how the search button would be useful to some.


I have to think more people use search then use closed caption.


----------



## moyekj

AdamNJ said:


> I have to think more people use search then use closed caption.


 No arguments there, but search is as simple as TiVo + 4 so to me having a dedicated Search button is a complete waste.


----------



## Thom

This info from the TiVo website killed my desire for the slide remote:

"...the RF signal, the remote finder and all of your other personalized settings won&#8217;t get mixed up if you have more than one unit, because the TiVo Slide Pro remote is made to work with one unit and one unit only."

I currently control multiple base Roamios in my living room with a single Roamio remote. I've always had multiple TiVos controlled by a single TiVo remote ever since the series 1 days.

The fact that I would have to have a separate remote for each individual TiVo is a deal breaker. And I can't see why TiVo would think the customer would find that desirable.


----------



## Dan203

gigaguy said:


> Thanks Dan, I thought it was bluetooth cause people had connected them to PCs to test I thought I read. I hope the new slide is improved. My slide works fine but sometimes it loses RF function and I have to slip the battery in/out to reset it.


The old Slide was BT, the new one is not.


----------



## Dan203

Thom said:


> This info from the TiVo website killed my desire for the slide remote:
> 
> "...the RF signal, the remote finder and all of your other personalized settings wont get mixed up if you have more than one unit, because the TiVo Slide Pro remote is made to work with one unit and one unit only."
> 
> I currently control multiple base Roamios in my living room with a single Roamio remote. I've always had multiple TiVos controlled by a single TiVo remote ever since the series 1 days.
> 
> The fact that I would have to have a separate remote for each individual TiVo is a deal breaker. And I can't see why TiVo would think the customer would find that desirable.


How do you control multiple Roamios from a single remote? Do you constantly reprogram it with a different remote code? Back in the day they use to have a 1-2 switch for people with multiple TiVos, but once they started creating units with 4+ tuners the 1-2 switch went away.


----------



## Thom

Dan203 said:


> How do you control multiple Roamios from a single remote? Do you constantly reprogram it with a different remote code? Back in the day they use to have a 1-2 switch for people with multiple TiVos, but once they started creating units with 4+ tuners the 1-2 switch went away.


I leave the Roamio remote in IR mode. I then simultaneously press the TiVo button and Pause button, then press the appropriate numeric button for the address of the TiVo I am watching (all my video sources connect to the TV via a remote-controlled HDMI switch).

Personally, I think TiVo should have made the RF remote function compatible with the 0 though 9 remote addressing scheme present since TiVos first arrived.


----------



## telemark

I was curious what the new RF protocol was so read through the FCC docs.

The USB dongle is using this TI chip
http://www.ti.com/product/cc2531

And the Slide Pro and Roamio Remote use this TI chip:
http://www.ti.com/product/cc2533

So they're 2.4 like bluetooth was, but this new standard with the lovely name of 802.15.4. TI mentions some kind of USB HID support is some good news.


----------



## tiassa

If anyone has one and can check it out on a Series 3 please let us Luddites know what happens.


----------



## skid71

I sent "Santa" a link with specific instructions on why I wish for the Premiere/Mini remote with dongle. Hopefully Santa's email isn't down, and that I can use the dongle with current Roamio remote with a Mini, and use the Slide Pro with our Roamio.

Exciting stuff


----------



## AZTECF

I'm using the remote with the 1-2 slide switch with my Roamio and Premiere, it works great. I know it does not have the ABCD buttoms but I don't use those very often.


----------



## aaronwt

I see both of my orders, for the four slides with the Dongle, shipped today.


----------



## TripFoeYa

I ended up acting too fast and ordered one without the dongle. I would like to use the remote with a Mini and now need the dongle. I haven't found out yet but I'm sure trying to return the item with shipping fees will not make it worth it.

So if someone has extra dongles please PM me. I will be willing to purchase two of them. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj

TripFoeYa said:


> I ended up acting too fast and ordered one without the dongle. I would like to use the remote with a Mini and now need the dongle. I haven't found out yet but I'm sure trying to return the item with shipping fees will not make it worth it.
> 
> So if someone has extra dongles please PM me. I will be willing to purchase two of them. Thanks.


 Since there is no extra cost for the dongle when specifying your target unit you may want to try calling TiVo and convincing them to include a dongle with your order before it ships. The $50 price tag was surprisingly close to what I was willing to pay so I caved and ended up ordering one (with dongle) and it's on its way. I plan to use the current Roamio Pro remote with my Premiere unit used by my wife.


----------



## TiVoMargret

aaronwt said:


> It shows $49.99 for me. But still $50 is a pretty good price. I'll need to wait until Amazon or BestBuy get them in stock and then I'll pick some up.


We're very pleased that our new Slide Pro remote is now available. However, because it is so close to the holidays, we don't expect broader retail availability of the new remote until after the holiday season.


----------



## aaronwt

TiVoMargret said:


> We're very pleased that our new Slide Pro remote is now available. However, because it is so close to the holidays, we don't expect broader retail availability of the new remote until after the holiday season.


Thanks!! I'm glad I went ahead and ordered more from TiVo.


----------



## HarperVision

TiVoMargret said:


> We're very pleased that our new Slide Pro remote is now available. However, because it is so close to the holidays, we don't expect broader retail availability of the new remote until after the holiday season.


Wouldn't you want it out in stores _before_ the end of the holiday shopping season?


----------



## gigaguy

Don said - 'The old Slide was BT, the new one is not.'

oh, what's the advantage? should one be more reliable than the other?


----------



## TiVoMargret

wkearney99 said:


> Me, I'd seriously entertain buying a new Roamio specifically if it would support two of these remotes at the same time. Otherwise there's currently no compelling reason for me to ditch either of the TivoHD units nor the Premiere I've already got. Two remotes, and the marital harmony that'd bring, would have be buying right away...


You can pair more than one RF Remote to your Roamio.

Go to Settings > Remote > Remote Control Setup > Part 5: Remote Control Pairing
and follow the instructions.

The Slide Pro remote has the same RF setup as the Roamio remote:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719


----------



## Dan203

gigaguy said:


> Don said - 'The old Slide was BT, the new one is not.'
> 
> oh, what's the advantage? should one be more reliable than the other?


The new one uses a new RF spec specifically designed for remote controls. It's the same technology used in the new Roamio remote. I think the biggest advantage is that it's simpler then BT and does not require the same license fee.


----------



## Sixto

TiVoMargret said:


> We're very pleased that our new Slide Pro remote is now available. However, because it is so close to the holidays, we don't expect broader retail availability of the new remote until after the holiday season.


Any way to get just the dongle?

I want one for the Mini, to use with the Roamio remote!


----------



## Dan203

Got a shipping notice for my Slide Pro this morning. :up:


----------



## TiVoMargret

jkeegan said:


> Then the only question is, is it REALLY only for Premieres and up, or can it also work with a Series 3 HDTiVo as well?


No, sorry, it only works on Premiere (Series4), Mini, and Roamio (Series5) running software 20.3.7.1a or later.


----------



## Sixto

TiVoMargret said:


> No, sorry, it only works on Premiere (Series4), Mini, and Roamio (Series5) running software 20.3.7.1a or later.


Before I order the Slide just to get the dongle, do you think that the dongle will ever be available separately?

Lovin the Roamio by the way. Awesome box.


----------



## tatergator1

TiVoMargret said:


> No, sorry, it only works on Premiere (Series4), Mini, and Roamio (Series5) running software 20.3.7.1a or later.


It just occured to me that since Tivo is now selling these for the Premiere's and many people will be getting them next week, the full roll-out of the Fall Update (20.3.7.1a) to all Premieres must be happening any day now. Otherwise, those with Premiere's not already upgraded via priority list will have a nice $50 paper weight until the full roll-out happens.


----------



## crxssi

tatergator1 said:


> It just occured to me that since Tivo is now selling these for the Premiere's and many people will be getting them next week, the full roll-out of the Fall Update (20.3.7.1a) to all Premieres must be happening any day now. Otherwise, those with Premiere's not already upgraded via priority list will have a nice $50 paper weight until the full roll-out happens.




Shhhhh... you are thinking too much...


----------



## hooper

tatergator1 said:


> It just occured to me that since Tivo is now selling these for the Premiere's and many people will be getting them next week, the full roll-out of the Fall Update (20.3.7.1a) to all Premieres must be happening any day now. Otherwise, those with Premiere's not already upgraded via priority list will have a nice $50 paper weight until the full roll-out happens.


My tivo upgraded last night and I wasn't on the priority list. So the rollout may even be in process now.


----------



## telemark

I thought the question was, can one remote control 2 boxes?

Or maybe the question should be, why isn't the manual online, so we'd have less questions.


----------



## wkearney99

Thom said:


> And I can't see why TiVo would think the customer would find that desirable.


Probably because the number of customers likely to use the feature is too small to be a concern. Still, I see where you're coming from and it'd be handy.


----------



## swerver

wkearney99 said:


> Two remotes, and the marital harmony that'd bring, would have be buying right away...


I'm trying to follow how having 2 identical remotes controlling the same box is useful... and I just keep imagining a couple, each with a remote in hand, battling for tv supremacy.

"House Hunters!"
"Football!"
"I said House Hunters!"


----------



## Dan203

telemark said:


> I thought the question was, can one remote control 2 boxes?
> 
> Or maybe the question should be, why isn't the manual online, so we'd have less questions.


I don't think it can. The current Roamio remote doesn't seem to use a remote code when paired in RF mode. I just ran a test and you can change the remote code on the RF remote and it will still continue to control the TiVo it's paired to. I guess you could flop the pairing back and forth, but I don't think that's quite as simple to do.


----------



## wkearney99

TiVoMargret said:


> You can pair more than one RF Remote to your Roamio.
> 
> Go to Settings > Remote > Remote Control Setup > Part 5: Remote Control Pairing
> and follow the instructions.
> 
> The Slide Pro remote has the same RF setup as the Roamio remote:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719


I didn't see anything there that stated the ability to have more than one remote paired to a single Tivo. I did see where you can pair one, but it doesn't say whether or not that drops any previous pairing. Is there something that says that, or has anyone actually done it? RF-paired more than one remote to a single Roamio?


----------



## Dan203

swerver said:


> I'm trying to follow how having 2 identical remotes controlling the same box is useful... and I just keep imagining a couple, each with a remote in hand, battling for tv supremacy.
> 
> "House Hunters!"
> "Football!"
> "I said House Hunters!"


Me and my wife both have our own Harmony remotes. Have for many years. We manage just fine. In fact we fought more before over who got to control the remote.


----------



## Dan203

wkearney99 said:


> I didn't see anything there that stated the ability to have more than one remote paired to a single Tivo. I did see where you can pair one, but it doesn't say whether or not that drops any previous pairing. Is there something that says that, or has anyone actually done it? RF-paired more than one remote to a single Roamio?


I can try that when I get my Slide Pro.


----------



## WRX09MD

I just called to order 2 of them and asked for free shipping. She spoke with manager which granted me free shipping. Its only 8.54 but who cares.


----------



## wkearney99

WRX09MD said:


> Its only 8.54 but who cares.


Hey, ya don't ask... ya don't get...


----------



## CrispyCritter

wkearney99 said:


> I didn't see anything there that stated the ability to have more than one remote paired to a single Tivo. I did see where you can pair one, but it doesn't say whether or not that drops any previous pairing. Is there something that says that, or has anyone actually done it? RF-paired more than one remote to a single Roamio?


Look at the last sentence in the Overall section:
NOTE: Roamio Series DVRs can be paired with up to 10 remote controls.


----------



## JGC650I

Got mine this evening. Sprang for the one-day shipping because I'm out of town early next week and didn't want to risk the package left on the porch. For those asking about the learning function, it is briefly mentioned as a feature/function of the remote in the instructions, but refers to support.tivo.com for details of process. Paired up remote to my Roamio and it's working great. Definitely worth the 50 bucks IMO!


----------



## telemark

I'm in interested in the USB dongle, like what are the ID's or what drivers load when plugged in to a PC/WIn/Mac.

The previous Slide USB thing showed 4 ID's, which was kinda highly odd.


----------



## djjuice

I'd love to get one for my parents along with their roamio I previously ordered. but shipping to Alaska is over $20 alone. shipping to WA along with tax adds an extra $13. I just don't see the value in the extra $13 spend when i'm pretty sure this will show up in best buy as we get closer to the holidays.


----------



## Dan203

djjuice said:


> I'd love to get one for my parents along with their roamio I previously ordered. but shipping to Alaska is over $20 alone. shipping to WA along with tax adds an extra $13. I just don't see the value in the extra $13 spend when i'm pretty sure this will show up in best buy as we get closer to the holidays.


Maybe not...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9896889#post9896889


----------



## wkearney99

swerver said:


> I'm trying to follow how having 2 identical remotes controlling the same box is useful... and I just keep imagining a couple, each with a remote in hand, battling for tv supremacy.
> 
> "House Hunters!"
> "Football!"
> "I said House Hunters!"


No, it's never about simultaneous use. It's all about me not having to go digging to find where ever the Hell my wife or child left the other one. I'll put mine where I want it. When there's two they know enough to NEVER use the one that's mine. Daddy's great with getting and setting up all the toys, but DO NOT move his toys...


----------



## Icarus

TiVoMargret said:


> We're very pleased that our new Slide Pro remote is now available. However, because it is so close to the holidays, we don't expect broader retail availability of the new remote until after the holiday season.


Too bad.

the only option for HI is $31.50 shipping.

There's better/cheaper ways to ship to Hawaii. Tivo has never offered them.

-David


----------



## I WANT MORE

JGC650I said:


> Got mine this evening. Sprang for the one-day shipping because I'm out of town early next week and didn't want to risk the package left on the porch. For those asking about the learning function, it is briefly mentioned as a feature/function of the remote in the instructions, but refers to support.tivo.com for details of process. Paired up remote to my Roamio and it's working great. Definitely worth the 50 bucks IMO!


So, Are you able to control the Roamio, AVR, and TV? :up:


----------



## HarperVision

Icarus said:


> Too bad.
> 
> the only option for HI is $31.50 shipping.
> 
> There's better/cheaper ways to ship to Hawaii. Tivo has never offered them.
> 
> -David


I know, it's utterly ridiculous David. I know for a fact you can ship using FedEx and ups ground services to and from HI and I have told them and other online companies on numerous occasions this fact and they simply refuse to do anything about it. I tried shipping a premiere 4 and two minis here a year or so ago and they were going to charge over $200 in shipping alone, so of course I cancelled. They're missing out on a potentially large market here. Their business sense and decisions baffle me to no end!


----------



## Dan203

HarperVision said:


> I know, it's utterly ridiculous David. I know for a fact you can ship using FedEx and ups ground services to and from HI


This didn't use to be the case. I use to work at a print shop that did a lot of UPS shipping and back then (~7 years ago) shipping to HI or AL required you to use 2nd day air minimum. Maybe this policy has changed since then, but I'm betting a lot of companies still have system which assume 2nd day air is still required for those states and that's why the prices are so high.


----------



## Icarus

Dan203 said:


> This didn't use to be the case. I use to work at a print shop that did a lot of UPS shipping and back then (~7 years ago) shipping to HI or AL required you to use 2nd day air minimum. Maybe this policy has changed since then, but I'm betting a lot of companies still have system which assume 2nd day air is still required for those states and that's why the prices are so high.


Maybe you're thinking of overnight shipping?

You can ship UPS or FedEx ground to Hawaii, it's much cheaper. The package travels by ground to the gateway city then by air to Hawaii. The ground charts show this service so you know how long it will take.

Or you can ship USPS priority mail, especially cost effective for small packages like the remote.

Amazon does it cost effectively, so do many other companies.

If TiVo wanted to do it, they could. They're just not interested in making it cost effective, so they only offer rather expensive 2 or 3 day air options, which is odd because they do offer UPS ground service for mainland customers, don't they?

-David


----------



## Dan203

Icarus said:


> Maybe you're thinking of overnight shipping?
> 
> You can ship UPS or FedEx ground to Hawaii, it's much cheaper. The package travels by ground to the gateway city then by air to Hawaii. The ground charts show this service so you know how long it will take.


Nope. Back when I worked at the print shop if you attempted to ship anything to AK or HI via UPS the software would automatically set the minimum service level to 2nd day air. There was no option to ship ground to either of those states. We didn't do FedEx or USPS so I'm not sure if they had the same restrictions.

Edit: Just looked it up and apparently UPS started offering ground service to AK/HI in 2005. Prior to that 2nd day air was minimum service. I didn't realize it was so long ago. You'd think companies would have updated their systems by now.


----------



## keenanSR

Where do these remotes ship from? I know darn well they don't come from San Jose as $8.54 to go from San Jose CA to 70 miles north in Santa Rosa is an insane amount of money. I recently shipped a Harmony remote from Santa Rosa CA to a residence in Long Island NY and it cost about $4.50($3.60 without) including sig service, and it took only 2 days. Shipped first class.


----------



## Dan203

keenanSR said:


> Where do these remotes ship from? I know darn well they don't come from San Jose as $8.54 to go from San Jose CA to 70 miles north in Santa Rosa is an insane amount of money. I recently shipped a Harmony remote from Santa Rosa CA to a residence in Long Island NY and it cost about $4.50($3.60 without) including sig service, and it took only 2 days. Shipped first class.


Mine shipped from Texas.


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> Mine shipped from Texas.


Yes, I thought about that as I think that's where the TiVos themselves come from. $8.50 is still high though, not a deal breaker, I was more curious about it as it seems as if it's a flat rate instead of a rate from a rate table/schedule based on distance/time.


----------



## overFEDEXed

I used to work at FedEx, hence the user name.

Anyway, I know that some our bigger clients used Powership, where they generated their own labels. Some of them got big discounts. 

What I really miss is the discount that we received, 75% off the standard shipping rates. It was great around Christmas time. Sometimes, we could even give our FedEx account number, to companies that we were making personal orders from, instead of paying their crazy rates.


----------



## HarperVision

Lets face it. TiVo and many other companies use shipping costs as another revenue stream by charging more than it costs them, even with their labor, etc factored in.


----------



## keenanSR

HarperVision said:


> Lets face it. TiVo and many other companies use shipping costs as another revenue stream by charging more than it costs them, even with their labor, etc factored in.


That was pretty much was I was thinking.


----------



## aaronwt

I thought it was unusual to have shipping costs reflect the actual cost of shipping a product?


----------



## wkearney99

CrispyCritter said:


> Look at the last sentence in the Overall section:
> NOTE: Roamio Series DVRs can be paired with up to 10 remote controls.


Ah, must've missed that (hate nested text like that). THAT definitely moves it up on my purchase list. It'll get bumped a week now that my wife's seen our son's new Dell all-in-one and wants one for her desk too...


----------



## Philmatic

In for one... will get the ones for the Mini's when I order my Mini's  Still hoping for a refresh for the Mini to update it to the Roamio branding and add Gigabit/MoCA bridging capabilities.


----------



## Sixto

Ordered one just to get the dongle for the Mini.


----------



## moyekj

Sixto said:


> Ordered one just to get the dongle for the Mini.


 I'll take the remote if you don't need it.


----------



## Sixto

moyekj said:


> I'll take the remote if you don't need it.


Yeah, will see how it goes. I love the Roamio remote, just wish there was a dongle ordering option with the base Roamio remote. Slowly building up my Roamio experience, after so many years over at DBSTalk.

And thanks for kmttg, been playing with it daily, very cool.


----------



## aaronwt

Hmm,, my two Slide Pro orders are taking different routes to get to me. One is in Little ROck today and the other is in Memphis. Their routes diverged after Mesquite, TX.

I'm still surprised TiVo didn't combine both orders into one box since they were going to the same address and I had the free shipping for all of the remotes.


----------



## andyf

Got both mine today. They work well on Roamio and Premiere (with dongle). Didn't have to use the cable for the dongle, was able to plug it in directly in the back.


----------



## nws alpine

aaronwt said:


> Hmm,, my two Slide Pro orders are taking different routes to get to me. One is in Little ROck today and the other is in Memphis. Their routes diverged after Mesquite, TX.
> 
> I'm still surprised TiVo didn't combine both orders into one box since they were going to the same address and I had the free shipping for all of the remotes.


It's funny how some shipping routes make no sense to us but it's highly optimized from a cost standpoint. Most likely the logistics company has the process automated and picks the orders different than a human would. Doubt tivo is packing the orders.


----------



## ScaryMike

Got mine yesterday and learned that the learning function instructions are incorrect.

Instructions here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278

Specifically:


> To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions above, but for Step 2 press the number 1 before pressing TV Power.
> 
> To learn power for a third device, follow all of the instructions above, but for Step 2 press the number 2 before pressing TV Power.


The actual numbers you need to use are "0" and "1" not 1 and 2.

I reported this to Tivo using the "Please rate this article to help us improve your web support experience" option at the bottom of the page.


----------



## aaronwt

ScaryMike said:


> Got mine yesterday and learned that the learning function instructors are incorrect.
> 
> Instructions here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278
> 
> Specifically:
> 
> The actual numbers you need to use are "0" and "1" not 1 and 2.
> 
> I reported this to Tivo using the "Please rate this article to help us improve your web support experience" option at the bottom of the page.


Thanks for the info!! Hopefully my Slide Pros will show up tomorrow.


----------



## Dan203

andyf said:


> Didn't have to use the cable for the dongle, was able to plug it in directly in the back.


They probably supply a cable so that you can put the dongle somewhere easy to reach so you can press the remote finder button.

Mine wont be here until Thursday.


----------



## darkslide29

Can I buy the remote WITH the dongle for my 4-tuner Roamio, just so that I can have the remote "find me" feature with the dongle?
It is my understanding that only the 6-tuner models offer the built in "find me" feature, and my 4-tuner TiVo is out of luck. This way, I can essentially add find me to my 4-tuner Tivo. :up:

Are there any other differences I should be aware of? I still want to be able to use it in RF mode, just as if I am buying the "correct" model.
I am nervous since the TiVo Store page calls the one with the dongle the "Premiere and Mini model". I will be using it exclusively on my 4-tuner Roamio.

Thanks for anyone who can share some insight! I did try reading through these 8 pages for the answer and couldn't nail it down.

*EDIT: *Online support has told me that "The dongle would not be compatible with your unit if it is a Roameo." [Roamio misspelling is hers, so I have my doubts of accuracy lol]

Does this sound about right?
Online Documentation says that to use Find Me, the button on the dongle is pressed and released to find the remote (even if it is in IR mode). If the mode doesn't matter, then it shouldn't care that the Remote is paired to my Roamio through built-in RF, and the dongle is just going to be used for Find Me.

Now I think I should be able to: 1) Pair the new Slide Remote to my TiVo without the dongle, 2) Insert dongle and occasionally use that to find my remote, never actually pairing the remote with the dongle.
(Since Find Me will work in IR mode, this means it was never paired anyway, I think)

It's just one of those neat features that would put it over the top for me.
If no one knows, I will have to be the guinea pig.


----------



## steve614

There's certainly no harm in trying it.

Me thinks since the Roamio is already set up to use it, it will just ignore the dongle.


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> They probably supply a cable so that you can put the dongle somewhere easy to reach so you can press the remote finder button.


The primary reason they include the cable is so you can move the dongle above the metal case for better reception. This is exactly what I did with the original Slide and it extended the range by about 25%.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Man, they could have put a Roamio Basic in this big box, almost. They did want to make sure that it arrived safely. Bubble, bubble wrapped envelope.

Anyway, picture #6 in the next post, shows from bottom to top, The Bluetooth Slide, The Slide Pro, then The Basic Roamio remote. I do like the feel of the buttons a lot better on the Slide Pro, than the Bluetooth Slide. I like the matte black (Pro) better than the gloss black (Bluetooth) also.


----------



## overFEDEXed

More pictures..Yes, the Old Slide is a little dusty.

No more rocking on the Kitchen table, with the Pro.


----------



## AdamNJ

overFEDEXed said:


> Man, they could have put a Roamio Basic in this big box, almost. They did want to make sure that it arrived safely. Bubble, bubble wrapped envelope.
> 
> Anyway, picture #6 in the next post, shows from bottom to top, The Bluetooth Slide, The Slide Pro, then The Basic Roamio remote. I do like the feel of the buttons a lot better on the Slide Pro, than the Bluetooth Slide. I like the matte black (Pro) better than the gloss black (Bluetooth) also.


So the sizes of the slide pro and the basic roamio remote are different? The slide pro is smaller? Or is it just perspective/angle of the camera??


----------



## crxssi

AdamNJ said:


> So the sizes of the slide pro and the basic roamio remote are different? The slide pro is smaller? Or is it just perspective/angle of the camera??


The Slide has always been smaller than any OEM TiVo remote... that is not a surprise.

The only question has been if the Slide Pro was the same size as the Slide Classic. From the photo supplied, it does appear the Pro is slightly larger than the Classic, although the angle and position make it difficult to say exactly how much, perhaps just 4 to 6 mm.


----------



## DM3MD157

Getting mine tomorrow!


----------



## aaronwt

Me too!!!

My two orders converged again in Roanoke VA.


----------



## Dan203

crxssi said:


> it does appear the Pro is slightly larger than the Classic.


Told you!


----------



## Devx

Keep the first impressions and user experience posts coming. I plan to purchase 2 for the holidays although I may hold out for a local BB purchase.

My goal is to buy 2 new Slide Pros (w/ adapters) for each of the Roamios and use one of the old Roamio remotes on my Premiere w/ the new adapter.

Can someone with a Premiere (and the new fall update) confirm if the new dongle enables use of the regular Roamio remote in RF mode? I'm thinking it should, but want to be sure.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Devx said:


> Keep the first impressions and user experience posts coming. I plan to purchase 2 for the holidays although I may hold out for a local BB purchase.
> 
> My goal is to buy 2 new Slide Pros (w/ adapters) for each of the Roamios and use one of the old Roamio remotes on my Premiere w/ the new adapter.
> 
> Can someone with a Premiere (and the new fall update) confirm if the new dongle enables use of the regular Roamio remote in RF mode? I'm thinking it should, but want to be sure.


I have one Premiere left, but it hasn't been activated so...can't help you there. It's going on eBay and will be the last of my " old inventory".

On the comparison;

The Pro is a little wider, a hair thicker and half of an inch shorter than the Roamio base remote. Sorry I don't have metric measurements. I'm just eyeballing. The first two are really negligible, to me anyway.

Comparing the Pro Slide to the Bluetooth Slide, the Bluetooth is a quarter inch shorter than the Pro. Basically it's shorter and fatter.

This kind of reminds me of the Steve Jobs "vision". He didn't want to make the iPhone screen taller and wider because of the one-handed, finger radius thing. With the Pro, it SEEMS like I don't have to re-position the remote in my hand, to get around on it as well.

I will have to try it out for a few more days to be sure.

On the buttons;
The Bluetooth Slide has the smallest, hardest buttons. They seem almost tiny now, compared to the other two remotes. The Pro and Roamio basic remotes have much softer buttons, with the Roamio basic having the larger, easier to find, of the the two.


----------



## ScubaCat

I received my new Slide Pro remote yesterday. It is a little heavier than the standard remote (as you would expect with the addition of the keyboard) but I got use to it quickly. I wasnt sure how much I would use the keyboard but I set up two new wish lists last night and it was really comfortable typing with the remote. I am also glad to have the backlit keys again. I keep forgetting where they moved the Mute key. I love it! :up:


----------



## Ash Sharma

So - Please correct me here...
The original Slide was a Bluetooth connected...
And the new version does not have bluetooth?


----------



## ScaryMike

Ash Sharma said:


> So - Please correct me here...
> The original Slide was a Bluetooth connected...
> And the new version does not have bluetooth?


Correct. The Slide Pro uses RF and/or IR. No Bluetooth.

"(Radio Frequency remote control) A handheld, wireless device used to operate audio, video and other electronic equipment using radio frequency (RF) transmission. Unlike the more common infrared (IR) remotes, RF remotes do not require line of sight and do not have to be aimed at the equipment. In fact, RF remotes can be operated from another room."


----------



## swerver

A few weeks ago, I was complaining about the roamio youtube app not responding to the bluetooth slide keyboard. Can someone test this for me - if you launch youtube, and go to search, can you type in a search query? What if you hit the new search button while in youtube - does it do anything in youtube (and can you type in a search then?), or does it drop you out of the app and to the main tivo search. Or maybe it does nothing when in the app. Would appreciate it thanks!


----------



## HarperVision

ScaryMike said:


> Correct. The Slide Pro uses RF and/or IR. No Bluetooth.
> 
> "(Radio Frequency remote control) A handheld, wireless device used to operate audio, video and other electronic equipment using radio frequency (RF) transmission. Unlike the more common infrared (IR) remotes, RF remotes do not require line of sight and do not have to be aimed at the equipment. In fact, RF remotes can be operated from another room."


FYI, Bluetooth is also RF. it's just different frequencies and modulation schemes.


----------



## Ash Sharma

HarperVision said:


> FYI, Bluetooth is also RF. it's just different frequencies and modulation schemes.


OK - So which one of the two (old Slide or New Slide) will have longer range?
Or is the range the same?
My questions arise from the fact that I have one old Slide (bluetooth) and have ordered two New Slides (RF).
One of my Mini is in my dedicated theater in a rack system system in the lobby of the theater - should I use the Bluetooth or the RF for this system?
The others are in bedroom TV and living room so I guess the RF Slide will be more effective..
Thanks for your response.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Ash Sharma said:


> OK - So which one of the two (old Slide or New Slide) will have longer range?
> Or is the range the same?
> My questions arise from the fact that I have one old Slide (bluetooth) and have ordered two New Slides (RF).
> One of my Mini is in my dedicated theater in a rack system system in the lobby of the theater - should I use the Bluetooth or the RF for this system?
> The others are in bedroom TV and living room so I guess the RF Slide will be more effective..
> Thanks for your response.


On mine I would say Bluetooth. It flakes out sometimes, but it travels through two or three rooms, to get to the TiVo. The RF Pro barely makes it one room over.

I will test more this evening.


----------



## Dan203

HarperVision said:


> FYI, Bluetooth is also RF. it's just different frequencies and modulation schemes.


Actually they're both 2.4Ghz, so it's only the modulation that's different.

BT has a license fee, they probably used this new scheme to avoid paying that.


----------



## aaronwt

Ash Sharma said:


> OK - So which one of the two (old Slide or New Slide) will have longer range?
> Or is the range the same?
> My questions arise from the fact that I have one old Slide (bluetooth) and have ordered two New Slides (RF).
> One of my Mini is in my dedicated theater in a rack system system in the lobby of the theater - should I use the Bluetooth or the RF for this system?
> The others are in bedroom TV and living room so I guess the RF Slide will be more effective..
> Thanks for your response.


Based on the Roamio remote range I would say the new one. My Roamio remote will work basically anywhere in my condo. While that is not the case with the BT slides I have.


----------



## overFEDEXed

steve614 said:


> There's certainly no harm in trying it.
> 
> Me thinks since the Roamio is already set up to use it, it will just ignore the dongle.


This is true. I had my Bluetooth Slide and my Pro Slide dongles, plugged into my Roamio Plus, at the same time. Both worked.


----------



## overFEDEXed

aaronwt said:


> Based on the Roamio remote range I would say the new one. My Roamio remote will work basically anywhere in my condo. While that is not the case with the BT slides I have.


My house is 65 feet across. My Tivo's are all in one location, in my Living room. While operating my Roamio plus, the Slide Pro starts flashing red, at about 35 feet away. 
The Bluetooth (Old Slide) keeps on and on and on.

The Bluetooth Slide can control the Plus, from ANYWHERE in my house. I know that most people don't have the same situation as me, but these are my results.

I'm glad that I bought four of them, one is still brand new in the box.

Also, I still like the feel of the buttons on the Pro Slide, better.


----------



## Dan203

My old Slide doesn't work well. I get missed button presses all the time. Although that could be because I also have a PC with BT and a BT mouse in the same room.


----------



## Beryl

Dan203 said:


> My old Slide doesn't work well. I get missed button presses all the time. Although that could be because I also have a PC with BT and a BT mouse in the same room.


I had the same problem with no other BT in the room.


----------



## aaronwt

overFEDEXed said:


> My house is 65 feet across. My Tivo's are all in one location, in my Living room. While operating my Roamio plus, the Slide Pro starts flashing red, at about 35 feet away.
> The Bluetooth (Old Slide) keeps on and on and on.
> 
> The Bluetooth Slide can control the Plus, from ANYWHERE in my house. I know that most people don't have the same situation as me, but these are my results.
> 
> I'm glad that I bought four of them, one is still brand new in the box.
> 
> Also, I still like the feel of the buttons on the Pro Slide, better.


I just finished setting up my four slides. I'm having the same results as the Roamio remotes. I can use them form anywhere but my BT Slides only make halfway.

The BT slides won't send a signal through the firewall in the middle of my condo. But the Pro slides have no issue on the other side of the firewall. I also never had any issue with missed button presses on my BT slides. I just hope I can easily sell them now.

So far I am really liking these Pro Slides. I'll need to use them some more over the next few days but so far I definitely like them better than the BT slides.


----------



## AdamNJ

swerver said:


> A few weeks ago, I was complaining about the roamio youtube app not responding to the bluetooth slide keyboard. Can someone test this for me - if you launch youtube, and go to search, can you type in a search query? What if you hit the new search button while in youtube - does it do anything in youtube (and can you type in a search then?), or does it drop you out of the app and to the main tivo search. Or maybe it does nothing when in the app. Would appreciate it thanks!


FYI, according to Tivo Margret's post, there is a software fix coming for exactly this issue.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9903123#post9903123


----------



## overFEDEXed

Beryl said:


> I had the same problem with no other BT in the room.


I had that problem, mainly with my old Elite or two-tuner.


----------



## crxssi

Beryl said:


> I had the same problem with no other BT in the room.


LOTS of us have that problem. There are whole threads on the problem- the Slide "glitching".

They start off great and then after several months of use, they start to glitch. I have had two do it and it makes the remote almost useless. As much as I love the Slide, it was a HUGE waste of money having to buy two and both going bad and not under warranty.

It makes me very hesitant to throw yet more money at any type of "Slide" now. Although I will probably do it anyway.


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> Told you!


Did you? 

My last guess before seeing the comparison was 1/4" (many pages ago... hard to find!). Your guess was 1/2".

Then my second guess after seeing the side-by-side picture was 4 to 6 mm, and that is about 1/4".

overFEDEXed claims 1/4". So I win!!!!  You owe me a Slide Pro!!


----------



## overFEDEXed

crxssi said:


> LOTS of us have that problem. There are whole threads on the problem- the Slide "glitching".
> 
> They start off great and then after several months of use, they start to glitch. I have had two do it and it makes the remote almost useless. As much as I love the Slide, it was a HUGE waste of money having to buy two and both going bad and not under warranty.
> 
> It makes me very hesitant to throw yet more money at any type of "Slide" now. Although I will probably do it anyway.


I have owned five Bluetooth Slides. I'm still using three, plus one new one, still in the box.

I can tell you that with the Elite and two-tuner Premiere, the Blutooth was aggravating.
I had one that was worse than the rest. I got rid of it.

I don't know if you have tried a BT with a Roamio, but the difference is like night and day. (For me anyway) Also, I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargable batteries. I noticed that when they got low, the response was slower.


----------



## crxssi

overFEDEXed said:


> I don't know if you have tried a BT with a Roamio, but the difference is like night and day. (For me anyway)


Yes I have. And there is absolutely no difference (both when it was working, and when it started to fail). Same response speed as on the Premiere (although the Roamio ACTS on things faster, but that is because the Romio *is* much faster). Same failures (one failed on Premiere-only use, and now one on the Roamio that was on the Premiere for a while). And both failed after many months of working perfectly. And they were bought from different sources and over a year apart.



> Also, I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargable batteries. I noticed that when they got low, the response was slower.


Mine has Eneloop in it right now. And they are nowhere near low.

But all this has been hashed and rehashed many times. The apparent conclusion is that the Slides go defective and for no known reason. Yes, some people have issues with reception/interference. SOME will fail due to a ribbon cable dislodging (which can be fixed). But most reporting such glitching problems fail for no known reason and can never be repaired.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463987

The glitching failures severely tainted an otherwise spectacular product.


----------



## overFEDEXed

crxssi said:


> Did you?
> 
> My last guess before seeing the comparison was 1/4" (many pages ago... hard to find!). Your guess was 1/2".
> 
> Then my second guess after seeing the side-by-side picture was 4 to 6 mm, and that is about 1/4".
> 
> overFEDEXed claims 1/4". So I win!!!!  You owe me a Slide Pro!!


I had better get another measurement, just in case.

The New Slide (Pro) is just a little more than 1/4 inch longer, than the Old Slide (Bluetooth)


----------



## aaronwt

overFEDEXed said:


> I have owned five Bluetooth Slides. I'm still using three, plus one new one, still in the box.
> 
> I can tell you that with the Elite and two-tuner Premiere, the Blutooth was aggravating.
> I had one that was worse than the rest. I got rid of it.
> 
> I don't know if you have tried a BT with a Roamio, but the difference is like night and day. (For me anyway) Also, I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargable batteries. I noticed that when they got low, the response was slower.


I use the Eneloop XX batteries in my Slides. They last longer than the regular Eneloops.

Fortunately my three BT slides never had any issues. Hopefully the four Pro Slides I got will be just as resilient.


----------



## sneagle

Got mine today. Tried to connect but had some issues. I think much of the issue was my inability to read the directions properly. Still, in the process of troubleshooting I unplugged the mini and it installed an update. 

All's well that ends well.


----------



## moyekj

Got mine tonight. At first I couldn't get it RF paired to my Roamio Pro at all. I finally ended up 1st unpairing the original RF remote that came with the Roamio and then the Slide Pro pairing worked. Maybe the need to unpair previous RF remote was an obvious step to some, but it wasn't for me.

Main reason I got Slide Pro was for the "learning" function and of course that is not working. My old S3 OLED Glo Remote learns fine from the same TV remote (Insignia) that the Slide Pro fails for. VERY DISAPPOINTING.

EDIT: Another strange thing: With my original Roamio Pro RF remote when I used TV related buttons (mute, vol, etc) the TiVo button would light up Red indicating IR mode. The Slide Pro remote lights up yellow (RF mode) for the TV buttons. What's up with that?


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Got mine tonight. At first I couldn't get it RF paired to my Roamio Pro at all. I finally ended up 1st unpairing the original RF remote that came with the Roamio and then the Slide Pro pairing worked. Maybe the need to unpair previous RF remote was an obvious step to some, but it wasn't for me.
> 
> Main reason I got Slide Pro was for the "learning" function and of course that is not working. My old S3 OLED Glo Remote learns fine from the same TV remote (Insignia) that the Slide Pro fails for. VERY DISAPPOINTING.
> 
> EDIT: Another strange thing: With my original Roamio Pro RF remote when I used TV related buttons (mute, vol, etc) the TiVo button would light up Red indicating IR mode. The Slide Pro remote lights up yellow (RF mode) for the TV buttons. What's up with that?


I did not need to unpair the Roamio remotes that came with my boxes. The BT slide remote was still connected and the original Roamio RF remote was connected. I just followed the instructions that came with the Pro SLide.

I put the batteries in the Pro Slide, then I went to the remote section on the Romaio and selected #5 which is pairing. And then the Pro Slide started working with the Roamio. I could still use my BT slide and the original RF Roamio remote.

I had the same results with my BAsic Roamio and my Roamio Pro. All my Roamio remotes flash Amber indicating they are using RF.

I did not try any learning functions. I entered the codes for a Denon receiver for two of the Pro Slides. The code for a Sony speaker bar for another Pro Slide. And for the fourth Slide I entered the code for a Toshiba TV. The Pro Slides controlled those devices the same as my BT slides, Roamio remotes, and Premiere remotes did.


----------



## jwbelcher

moyekj said:


> EDIT: Another strange thing: With my original Roamio Pro RF remote when I used TV related buttons (mute, vol, etc) the TiVo button would light up Red indicating IR mode. The Slide Pro remote lights up yellow (RF mode) for the TV buttons. What's up with that?


Original slide was that way too. It lit up blue for TV rather than amber.


----------



## crxssi

jwbelcher said:


> Original slide was that way too. It lit up blue for TV rather than amber.


Correct.

Would be nice if they were consistent with the colors, though....


----------



## aaronwt

Wasn't it Blue for *Blue*tooth 

All my Roamio remotes have always lit up amber. Except when I went out of range on purpose, and then I saw the led flash red when I pressed buttons but when I came back into range it went back to amber.

Any button presses of TV power, mute, and volume still show as amber on all my Roamio remotes even though it is using IR to control those devices.


----------



## tinkererguy

Just posted some photos comparing the remote the TiVo Roamio comes with, versus the new TiVo Slide Pro Remote. Side-by-side pics accentuate the differences (a little tighter button spacing vertically), and the short video highlights some other differences as well, including weight.
TinkerTry.com/quick-look-at-the-tivo-slide-pro-remote


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> Any button presses of TV power, mute, and volume still show as amber on all my Roamio remotes even though it is using IR to control those devices.


 That's odd. My RF remote that came with my Roamio Pro did not behave that way. The IR buttons lit up red instead of amber which I thought was a good feature.


----------



## moyekj

Sigh... Just learned the hard way that the backlight function on the Slide Pro remote can't be turned off. I don't care for that feature and would rather have it off to help save battery. That issue is on me for not doing my homework, but I expected the Slide Pro to be better than my ancient S3 Glo remote which can be turned off. I'll probably just end up using my original Roamio remote as there's nothing better about the Slide Pro that I care about since Learning doesn't work with my TV remote - will give the Slide to my wife to use with her Premiere.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> That's odd. My RF remote that came with my Roamio Pro did not behave that way. The IR buttons lit up red instead of amber which I thought was a good feature.


I remember other people mentioning it being red when I first got my Roamio, but my replacement Roamio remote also showed amber for me. And then my Roamio Basic remote did too. And now all four of my Slide Pro remotes also show Amber. So I figure after using seven remotes with the same results, that it was supposed to be showing Amber


----------



## overFEDEXed

moyekj said:


> Sigh... Just learned the hard way that the backlight function on the Slide Pro remote can't be turned off. I don't care for that feature and would rather have it off to help save battery. That issue is on me for not doing my homework, but I expected the Slide Pro to be better than my ancient S3 Glo remote which can be turned off. I'll probably just end up using my original Roamio remote as there's nothing better about the Slide Pro that I care about since Learning doesn't work with my TV remote - will give the Slide to my wife to use with her Premiere.


I didn't see that either. Good catch. I also assumed that the Pro would include that feature.

*From the Tivo site;
To turn the backlight off
Press and hold the TiVo and Thumbs Down buttons until the activity light blinks three times, and then press Clear.

IMPORTANT: The backlight on the Slide Pro remote can't be turned off.*

FYI for those that want details;
Comparing the old and new Slides, the backlight on the new, stays on just a little longer. Also, the "pause" button on the new, is much brighter. I can find that button easily, so that makes no difference to me. The "Tivo" button at the top, is fully lit on the new, compared to the old.

Aaron, it looks like I will be buying those Eneloop XX's, over my regular Eneloop's, if I decide to buy more Pro's. The way that we use our remotes around here, that is definitely a strong negative, especially when factoring in the range difference, in my house.


----------



## crxssi

overFEDEXed said:


> Aaron, it looks like I will be buying those Eneloop XX's, over my regular Eneloop's, if I decide to buy more Pro's. The way that we use our remotes around here, that is definitely a strong negative, especially when factoring in the range difference, in my house.


Alkalines in my Slide Classic last 9 months to a year. And that is with backlight and several hours "use" every day.

Assuming the Slide Pro is similar, I don't see what the big deal is about the backlight....


----------



## aaronwt

Wouldn't the backlight just be from an LED? IF so you would think an LED should not draw much power.


----------



## generaltso

tinkererguy said:


> Just posted some photos comparing the remote the TiVo Roamio comes with, versus the new TiVo Slide Pro Remote. Side-by-side pics accentuate the differences (a little tighter button spacing vertically), and the short video highlights some other differences as well, including weight.
> TinkerTry.com/quick-look-at-the-tivo-slide-pro-remote


You have this listed under Roamio Remote:

_Bluetooth and IR (for no-line-of-sight use, requires dongle that it shipped with, even on the Roamio)_

That's true of the original Slide remote, but not the Roamio remote.


----------



## Dan203

overFEDEXed said:


> Also, I use Sanyo Eneloop rechargable batteries. I noticed that when they got low, the response was slower.


Duh! I just put new batteries in my Slide and it seems much better. I don't use it much so I just assumed it was going bad or there was some interference, I didn't even consider it might be the batteries.


----------



## swerver

My slide was initially a little wonky, so I got a 6 foot usb entension cable and routed it out in the open air, (though still mostly hidden) since my tivo is in a closed cabinet. I know that isn't supposed to matter, but this way it has worked flawlessly for me, both on my old premiere and now on my roamio.


----------



## Dan203

You know the Slide came with a short 3-4' USB extension cable? I didn't until yesterday when I found the box and saw it taped under the plastic shell the remote sits in.


----------



## Surrealone

Yes got my new slide pro and man it is just as sexy as the first slide remote....


----------



## Dan203

Crap I think mine might have got delivered to the wrong address. I just checked the tracking and it says it was delivered this morning at 7:30am to somewhere in Reno, NV and signed for by someone named NEVEL. I live in Carson City, NV and my UPS guy doesn't usually come until about now. (~4:00pm)

I double checked the email I got from TiVo and it had the right address listed so I don't know how that could happen. 

If it doesn't show up today I'm going to have to call TiVo and see what they'll do for me.


----------



## bearcat2000

Just wondering if anyone who has a new Slide Pro remote is having the same RF issues lots of people, including me, are having with the standard Roamio RF remote. Does it ever want to click out of RF and show red IR?


----------



## Dan203

Could this be caused by interference? Do you have any other 2.4Ghz devices near by? BlueTooth devices, wifi adapaters, cordless phones?

Did you get the one with the dongle? If so try using it and see if it works any better. Maybe the RF portion of your actual Roamio is bad.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Main reason I got Slide Pro was for the "learning" function and of course that is not working. My old S3 OLED Glo Remote learns fine from the same TV remote (Insignia) that the Slide Pro fails for. VERY DISAPPOINTING.


 Tried several more times to get this working. What I'm trying to do that worked with my Glo Remote is my TV remote has an "hdmi" button which automatically cycles through each hdmi input that has a live connection with each press. This is much more useful than the default action of entering the 4 digit code associated with TV which for input button simply brings up the input switcher menu with no ability to arrow up/down to actually select an input.

So with my Glo Remote I'm able to learn from TV "hdmi" button as "input" button on TiVo remote so I can change video inputs on TV. The Slide Pro so far cannot learn that or any other button from my TV remote. Actually one time it did learn something (4 slow blinks instead of the usual 10 quick blinks that indicate learning failed), but using the input button it was then sending the equivalent of 2 hdmi button presses. That is no good and since then I haven't been able to reproduce even that again, but it does show there is some ability there. I even tried using Slide Pro to learn from my Glo Remote input button but that doesn't work either. In fact, it can't learn any button press from my Glo Remote either, not even regular TiVo buttons, so it seems to me like Learning is either not working properly at all or has very limited learning ability. Hardly worthy of being called a "learning" remote if that function doesn't work...


----------



## swerver

Dan203 said:


> You know the Slide came with a short 3-4' USB extension cable? I didn't until yesterday when I found the box and saw it taped under the plastic shell the remote sits in.


Mine came with a cable but it was more like 1 foot, so not long enough to get out of the cabinet. I did try using it first, so the dongle could sit on top of or next to the tivo instead of behind it, but it didn't help.


----------



## bogart

I was considering ordering one of these when Amazon gets them (no shipping or taxes), but now that I learned that the original Roamio remote can be programed to control on/off on BOTH my TV and my receiver, as well as volume on the receiver, I'm not so sure.

(Do they keep this a secret in order to sell more Slide Pros?)

I don't need this remote to change inputs since I have a Harmony One for that. I don't need RF for my Minis, since IR is working fine in my current set up.

The keyboard will occasionally be useful (I often have my iPad handy and type through the TiVo app), and I would really like to have the light, but I'm not sure I really need this. 

(Not that this would stop me from buying one anyway.)

Have I missed any other advantages?


----------



## Dan203

bogart said:


> I was considering ordering one of these when Amazon gets them (no shipping or taxes), but now that I learned that the original Roamio remote can be programed to control on/off on BOTH my TV and my receiver, as well as volume on the receiver, I'm not so sure.
> 
> (Do they keep this a secret in order to sell more Slide Pros?)
> 
> I don't need this remote to change inputs since I have a Harmony One for that. I don't need RF for my Minis, since IR is working fine in my current set up.
> 
> The keyboard will occasionally be useful (I often have my iPad handy and type through the TiVo app), and I would really like to have the light, but I'm not sure I really need this.
> 
> (Not that this would stop me from buying one anyway.)
> 
> Have I missed any other advantages?


Are you sure the Roamio remote can power on/off your receiver? I have an Onkyo receiver that has separate buttons for on/off, so none of the codes ever work for it. But with the learning capabilities I can teach it both the on/off commands and it simply ignores whatever one it doesn't need. (Probably because they're too close together for it to respond to both.


----------



## tinkererguy

generaltso said:


> You have this listed under Roamio Remote:
> 
> _Bluetooth and IR (for no-line-of-sight use, requires dongle that it shipped with, even on the Roamio)_
> 
> That's true of the original Slide remote, but not the Roamio remote.


Thank you (fixed it), much appreciated!


----------



## ScaryMike

moyekj said:


> Tried several more times to get this working. What I'm trying to do that worked with my Glo Remote is my TV remote has an "hdmi" button which automatically cycles through each hdmi input that has a live connection with each press. This is much more useful than the default action of entering the 4 digit code associated with TV which for input button simply brings up the input switcher menu with no ability to arrow up/down to actually select an input.
> 
> So with my Glo Remote I'm able to learn from TV "hdmi" button as "input" button on TiVo remote so I can change video inputs on TV. The Slide Pro so far cannot learn that or any other button from my TV remote. Actually one time it did learn something (4 slow blinks instead of the usual 10 quick blinks that indicate learning failed), but using the input button it was then sending the equivalent of 2 hdmi button presses. That is no good and since then I haven't been able to reproduce even that again, but it does show there is some ability there. I even tried using Slide Pro to learn from my Glo Remote input button but that doesn't work either. In fact, it can't learn any button press from my Glo Remote either, not even regular TiVo buttons, so it seems to me like Learning is either not working properly at all or has very limited learning ability. Hardly worthy of being called a "learning" remote if that function doesn't work...


This is only a guess based on my previous experience, but when you go to learn the code from the "HDMI" button to the input button, make sure you only press the hdmi button quickly. Don't hold it down at all.

That may or may not help you, but I know I had some issues when I thought I needed to hold it down until I saw blinking lights.


----------



## moyekj

Thanks very much for the tip! It took another 20 tries or so but eventually using very short button presses I got one to learn that actually finally works properly. Previously I was holding the button for more than a second or so which occasionally was learned (4 slow blinks), but didn't work. Now that I compare with a working one, I see that previously the amber light on the Slide Pro remote and Roamio panel would light up several seconds previously where now it is a normal quick blink. So indeed the trick is to use very short button presses on the remote you are learning from, and be patient and move the remote around when learning until it takes.



ScaryMike said:


> This is only a guess based on my previous experience, but when you go to learn the code from the "HDMI" button to the input button, make sure you only press the hdmi button quickly. Don't hold it down at all.
> 
> That may or may not help you, but I know I had some issues when I thought I needed to hold it down until I saw blinking lights.


----------



## Dan203

So it looks like my Slide Pro was indeed delivered to the wrong address. 

I called TiVo and they sent me out a new one. Only problem is I'll have to wait until next week to get it now. 

Now I'm kind of hoping that whoever got the remote realizes the mistake and gives it back to UPS and I end up with 2. (is that stealing?)


----------



## bogart

Dan203 said:


> Are you sure the Roamio remote can power on/off your receiver? I have an Onkyo receiver that has separate buttons for on/off, so none of the codes ever work for it. But with the learning capabilities I can teach it both the on/off commands and it simply ignores whatever one it doesn't need. (Probably because they're too close together for it to respond to both.


Yup.


----------



## skid71

bogart said:


> Yup.


Wait
I can power my onkyo AVR on/off with a Roamio remote? (non-Slide Pro)
I've set it up for powering the plasma on/off, and control volume up/down/mute with the AVR, but not powering the AVR on & off.

If this is possible, please share.

Thanks,
Skid


----------



## rsnaider

skid71 said:


> Wait
> I can power my onkyo AVR on/off with a Roamio remote? (non-Slide Pro)
> I've set it up for powering the plasma on/off, and control volume up/down/mute with the AVR, but not powering the AVR on & off.
> 
> If this is possible, please share.
> 
> Thanks,
> Skid


Yes, just use the same code you used for the AV Volume but hold down the TiVo+Power instead of TiVo+Mute and you will now have both TV and Receiver working with the power button.

I have this setup for my Sony TV and Onkyo Receiver as well. It is a toggle so I have had some issues where the TV would power and not the Receiver but my kids usually fix that


----------



## HarperVision

Dan203 said:


> ....Now I'm kind of hoping that whoever got the remote realizes the mistake and gives it back to UPS and I end up with 2. (is that stealing?)


 Yup 

PS- as a funny side note about stealing, I went to Walmart the other day and noticed they had the new Samsung Smart media boxes for sale there. It is the one that takes the cablecard and has apps like Netflix, Hulu+, yada, yada, yada. Kind of just an HD cable box and streaming app box in one. Anywho, while I was ringing out the lady had many issues scanning it into the register and a long line was forming. The front registers were already super long and calling for backup (I was in the garden center checkout). She seemed to get more and more flustered and nervous cuz it wouldn't ring up, even if she put the code in manually. Finally she mumbled something like, "oh ok here we go" and slid it past the scanner to where my other items were

So here I am walking out thinking all is well and as I get to the Garden Center exit I'm looking at my receipt. I noticed that its not anywhere on the receipt and I wasn't charged for it. I was with my son and I could've just as easily walked to the car and drove away but my conscience got the better of me. OK, teaching moment i thought, so my son and I walked all way around, back to customer service area, waited in line almost half an hour. I explained it all to the CS rep lady and she looked at me like I was a complete idiot for coming back in and being honest. I paid for it and then at the end she finally thanked me for being so honest.


----------



## Beryl

Dan203 said:


> So it looks like my Slide Pro was indeed delivered to the wrong address.
> 
> I called TiVo and they sent me out a new one. Only problem is I'll have to wait until next week to get it now.
> 
> Now I'm kind of hoping that whoever got the remote realizes the mistake and gives it back to UPS and I end up with 2. (is that stealing?)


Well yeah but TiVo should pay for shipping it back to them, if they want it. When this stuff happens to me, I contact the merchant and rarely do they want to do that and tell me to keep it.

Also, if you paid for shipping and TiVo accidentally sent it to the wrong place before, they *should* refund your shipping cost for the inconvenience. They don't *have* to do that but it would be the right thing to do. If you end up with two *and they want it back*, I think it would be a good time to ask for that refund also.


----------



## AdamNJ

HarperVision said:


> She seemed to get more and more flustered and nervous cuz it wouldn't ring up, even if she put the code in manually. Finally she mumbled something like, "oh ok here we go" and slid it past the scanner to where my other items were
> 
> So here I am walking out thinking all is well and as I get to the Garden Center exit I'm looking at my receipt. I noticed that its not anywhere on the receipt and I wasn't charged for it. I was with my son and I could've just as easily walked to the car and drove away but my conscience got the better of me. OK, teaching moment i thought, so my son and I walked all way around, back to customer service area, waited in line almost half an hour. I explained it all to the CS rep lady and she looked at me like I was a complete idiot for coming back in and being honest. I paid for it and then at the end she finally thanked me for being so honest.


sucka!


----------



## crxssi

HarperVision said:


> I paid for it and then at the end she finally thanked me for being so honest.


If it is any consolation, I would have done the same thing, regardless of children or who else saw. But with one exception.... if I had to stand in line again for more than several minutes to give it back or pay for it, I would have said "screw this" and left.

I am very honest.
But also very impatient.


----------



## andyf

+1


----------



## HarperVision

crxssi said:


> If it is any consolation, I would have done the same thing, regardless of children or who else saw. But with one exception.... if I had to stand in line again for more than several minutes to give it back or pay for it, I would have said "screw this" and left.
> 
> I am very honest.
> But also very impatient.


I didn't only do it because my son was there and saw it. He didn't even realize what was going on. He just wanted to get the hell outta there so we could go eat, hahaha! That made us very late on a school night and we were in serious trouble with momma, but in the end it was the right thing to do, so I did it and it was worth every second and penny. I'm probably returning it anyway. I thought it may have the TWC app on it for On Demand access like their TVs do, but alas not quite yet.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> So it looks like my Slide Pro was indeed delivered to the wrong address.
> 
> I called TiVo and they sent me out a new one. Only problem is I'll have to wait until next week to get it now.
> 
> Now I'm kind of hoping that whoever got the remote realizes the mistake and gives it back to UPS and I end up with 2. (is that stealing?)


Yes, and I've had it happen to me in the past with a couple of items costing a few hundred dollars. And I could even see the unit that it was delivered too and had pictures from my security camera showing where it was delivered. But in the end a new product was just sent out by the merchant.

There is no way they could say 100% that the people in that condo actually got the box. Ultimately though it was the fault of the delivery driver for leaving a package so I'm not sure what kind of trouble they got into for technically losing the package. I know the people in the condo did not get in trouble. they got some free stuff. But the the delivery person should know how to read a map. My house number is the same as theirs, but they live on the cross street. If the delivery person had used a map then they would have known they were at the wrong location. And with a cellphone now there is really no excuse since you can use a map program with GPS.


----------



## jwbelcher

Crap! Now I have to wait, showing out of stock. 

TiVo Slide Pro - Roamio

$49.99

Out Of Stock


----------



## overFEDEXed

We are setting up our Christmas stuff today, in the Living room.

I decided to do a "line-of-site" test with the Old and New Slides.
I opened up the front door and walked 100 feet. Both the Bluetooth and the Pro, still worked! (I can see my Tv from the street) The Roamio Plus is sitting behind a 50" Plasma Tv, if that matters.

I just thought that was interesting. Still though, the Bluetooth works behind any walls, anywhere in my house. The Pro almost does.


----------



## jwbelcher

overFEDEXed said:


> We are setting up our Christmas stuff today, in the Living room.
> 
> I decided to do a "line-of-site" test with the Old and New Slides.
> I opened up the front door and walked 100 feet. Both the Bluetooth and the Pro, still worked! (I can see my Tv from the street) The Roamio Plus is sitting behind a 50" Plasma Tv, if that matters.
> 
> I just thought that was interesting. Still though, the Bluetooth works behind any walls, anywhere in my house. The Pro almost does.


I noticed the Bluetooth Slider had a slight lag compared to the basic RF Roamio remote. Did you experience anything similar with old and new slides?


----------



## overFEDEXed

jwbelcher said:


> I noticed the Bluetooth Slider had a slight lag compared to the basic RF Roamio remote. Did you experience anything similar with old and new slides?


On the lag;

With my old Premiere two-tuner and Bluetooth (OLD Slide), I really noticed it. I thought that it was just that buggy, lagging Premiere. Usually when the batteries got low, it got worse. Even the button presses were "Behind".

With the Roamio, I have not noticed any of this. I need to try this test with other two-tuner that I have. I haven't activated it, as it's headed to eBay soon.

We do use the remotes quit a bit. Even my four-year-old knows how to "skip" commercials, when not watching Netflix. I teach them young.


----------



## JAaronT

Has it been confirmed that the Premiere version (with dongle) will still work with the Roamio?


----------



## moyekj

JAaronT said:


> Has it been confirmed that the Premiere version (with dongle) will still work with the Roamio?


 Yes it works.


----------



## rsnaider

JAaronT said:


> Has it been confirmed that the Premiere version (with dongle) will still work with the Roamio?


Just hooked one up today to my Roamio, the dongle is in a bag and not in the box with the remote so I have to guess the remotes are all the same.


----------



## crxssi

JAaronT said:


> Has it been confirmed that the Premiere version (with dongle) will still work with the Roamio?


We have known that it works ever since the Roamio came out.

I like to call it the "Slide Classic" now, vs. the new "Slide Pro".


----------



## tomm1079

Will the slide classic and pro both work with the mini so i can put the mini in a closet and have it work through the wall?


----------



## JAaronT

crxssi said:


> We have known that it works ever since the Roamio came out.
> 
> I like to call it the "Slide Classic" now, vs. the new "Slide Pro".


I was referring to the Slide Pro with dongle, not the old bluetooth version.


----------



## crxssi

JAaronT said:


> I was referring to the Slide Pro with dongle, not the old bluetooth version.


Sorry


----------



## Dan203

tomm1079 said:


> Will the slide classic and pro both work with the mini so i can put the mini in a closet and have it work through the wall?


By both, do you mean at the same time? Or are you asking if they work the same? Both use a form of RF so they both work through walls. From what's been reported the old Slide works a little better through walls but also is a bit more flaky with missing button presses. Also the old slide is notorious for failing over time. We're not sure if the new slide has the same problem.

As for them both working at the same time, I think someone mentioned above that they will.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> By both, do you mean at the same time? Or are you asking if they work the same? Both use a form of RF so they both work through walls. From what's been reported the old Slide works a little better through walls but also is a bit more flaky with missing button presses. Also the old slide is notorious for failing over time. We're not sure if the new slide has the same problem.
> 
> As for them both working at the same time, I think someone mentioned above that they will.


Yes both worked concurrently in my setup. Although I also have better reception with the Slide Pro than the original Slide. Both work well but the BT slide had issues sending a signal through the Brick firewall in my condo. The new Slide Pro has no issue with the Firewall(as well as the included Roamio remotes). Not that either matters to me since the remotes are only used in the room with the TiVo. I've also never had any button press issues with my three BT Slides.


----------



## SOCATivo

Has anyone tried to use this control not with a TiVo but with XBMC?

If so, what was the process you used? Currently I use a Firefly with Eventghost, it's OK but no keyboard...

Joy? Grief? No one??


----------



## WRX09MD

overFEDEXed said:


> I didn't see that either. Good catch. I also assumed that the Pro would include that feature.
> 
> *From the Tivo site;
> To turn the backlight off
> Press and hold the TiVo and Thumbs Down buttons until the activity light blinks three times, and then press Clear.
> 
> IMPORTANT: The backlight on the Slide Pro remote can't be turned off.*
> 
> FYI for those that want details;
> Comparing the old and new Slides, the backlight on the new, stays on just a little longer. Also, the "pause" button on the new, is much brighter. I can find that button easily, so that makes no difference to me. The "Tivo" button at the top, is fully lit on the new, compared to the old.


I got my backlighting to turn off on my new slide pro.


----------



## jwbelcher

WRX09MD said:


> I got my backlighting to turn off on my new slide pro.


How so- using the same process?


----------



## aaronwt

Hpw long do you have to hold the buttons? I tried it several times for over ten seconds and nothing happened


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> Hpw long do you have to hold the buttons? I tried it several times for over ten seconds and nothing happened


 Same here, I couldn't turn off backlight by holding down TiVo + Thumbs down for several seconds - never got the 3 blinks.


----------



## WRX09MD

jwbelcher said:


> How so- using the same process?


I used the process in the manual but tried it with different timings of the button presses. Its funny though because it was off for a while and now its magically back on. WTH.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

overFEDEXed said:


> More pictures..Yes, the Old Slide is a little dusty.
> 
> No more rocking on the Kitchen table, with the Pro.


Photo 1, that you posted, shows the USB cable outside of the box that the remote is packaged in. Did it arrive this way, or did you open the remote control's box, and remove the cable?


----------



## deaddeeds

How much demand was there for the new remote? Because the remote is out of stock already.


----------



## I WANT MORE

DCIFRTHS said:


> Photo 1, that you posted, shows the USB cable outside of the box that the remote is packaged in. Did it arrive this way, or did you open the remote control's box, and remove the cable?


The USB dongle is NOT inside the box that the remote comes in.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I WANT MORE said:


> The USB dongle is NOT inside the box that the remote comes in.


Weird. Does it come sealed in any type of packaging?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Also, it seems to be the consensus that both versions of the Pro remote are the same, and the only difference is the inclusion of the dongle (and cable?), correct?


----------



## HenryFarpolo

DCIFRTHS said:


> Also, it seems to be the consensus that both versions of the Pro remote are the same, and the only difference is the inclusion of the dongle (and cable?), correct?


Correct!!


----------



## aaronwt

deaddeeds said:


> How much demand was there for the new remote? Because the remote is out of stock already.


I got four of them. And based on this thread it seems like alot of people here picked some up.


----------



## tatergator1

deaddeeds said:


> How much demand was there for the new remote? Because the remote is out of stock already.


I think it was both good demand and low supply that has put them currently Out of Stock.

TivoMargret had indicated it was unlikely the Slide Pro would be available via 3rd Parties like Amazon, Best Buy, etc. before the holidays. The most likely reason for that is a lack of inventory to properly stock those retailers.


----------



## Sixto

The RF dongle showed up in a a little plastic bag, separate from the boxed Slide Pro.

I just want the dongle to go with Roamio remotes for the Mini's


----------



## hooper

Sixto said:


> I just want the dongle to go with Roamio remotes for the Mini's


+1


----------



## AdamNJ

Has anyone confirmed yet that you can buy the slide pro with the dongle, use the Slide Pro with your Roamio, then use your old 'basic' Roamio remote with your Mini by attaching the dongle to the Mini?

I haven't seen any posts confirming that yet.


----------



## Sixto

AdamNJ said:


> Has anyone confirmed yet that you can buy the slide pro with the dongle, use the Slide Pro with your Roamio, then use your old 'basic' Roamio remote with your Mini by attaching the dongle to the Mini?
> 
> I haven't seen any posts confirming that yet.


That's exactly what I did.

The Slide Pro and dongle arrived yesterday, along with an extra Roamio remote.

I hooked up the dongle (with extension wire) to the Mini, and set it up RF with the Roamio remote. It works great.

I wish that there was a way to just buy the USB RF dongle, or have a dongle option with the base Roamio remote. Too early for USB RF dongles on eBay I guess.


----------



## Goober96

AdamNJ said:


> Has anyone confirmed yet that you can buy the slide pro with the dongle, use the Slide Pro with your Roamio, then use your old 'basic' Roamio remote with your Mini by attaching the dongle to the Mini? I haven't seen any posts confirming that yet.


I'm using the old Roamio remote with a Premiere using the dongle and it's working great.


----------



## jwbelcher

I called Tivo sales for an ETA when the Slide Pro will be back in stock today. Right now they're showing mid-December to have more in stock.


----------



## jwbelcher

overFEDEXed said:


> On the lag;
> 
> With my old Premiere two-tuner and Bluetooth (OLD Slide), I really noticed it. I thought that it was just that buggy, lagging Premiere. Usually when the batteries got low, it got worse. Even the button presses were "Behind".
> 
> With the Roamio, I have not noticed any of this. I need to try this test with other two-tuner that I have. I haven't activated it, as it's headed to eBay soon.
> 
> We do use the remotes quit a bit. Even my four-year-old knows how to "skip" commercials, when not watching Netflix. I teach them young.


I was continued having lag on Roamio with the old slide and even noticed bluetooth would drop in and out. I thought maybe either the RF or Wifi was causing interference. I put it on a longer USB extension cable that seems to resolved. I'm now seeing similar performance to your setup.


----------



## I WANT MORE

DCIFRTHS said:


> Weird. Does it come sealed in any type of packaging?


As Sixto said, the remote comes in a small box and the dongle comes in a sealed plastic bag.


----------



## Dan203

Well whoever got my first Slide Pro must have decided to keep it because it was delivered to the wrong address a week ago and still hasn't shown up. The replacement TiVo sent wont be here until Monday.


----------



## skid71

Dan203 said:


> Well whoever got my first Slide Pro must have decided to keep it because it was delivered to the wrong address a week ago and still hasn't shown up. The replacement TiVo sent wont be here until Monday.


If it makes you feel any better Dan, mine has shown up but I won't be getting it until Santa arrives later next month.

Santa was pretty thrilled that the order went through _before_ TiVo ran out of stock.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Not very good planning on TIVO's part to introduce the new Slide late in the year and be out of stock at the start of Holiday shopping. 

With the Slide only being offered on the TIVO site, it makes you wonder how few were actually produced.


----------



## jwbelcher

Being out of stock may even slow sales of the other units. I'm personally holding back an order on a couple minis, for the free shipping deal, until the remotes are back in stock.


----------



## moyekj

Ran into a strange issue this weekend - after pressing a button on the remote the amber light on the TiVo button just remained permanently lit. I had to pull out batteries to reset it. Hasn't happened again so far.


----------



## leiff

I see its confirmed i can use dongle with basic roamio on premier. Now what i need to know is -
Can premier use original slide bluetooth remote and Romeo RF remote at the same time?I have a premier in closet mirroring two rooms. I currently use one old slide for both rooms. I would like to use stock Romeo remote in one room /original slide in the other, if this is not possible can I at least add a second original slide so I have 2 bluetooth slide remotes working at the same time on my premier?


----------



## windracer

moyekj said:


> Ran into a strange issue this weekend - after pressing a button on the remote the amber light on the TiVo button just remained permanently lit. I had to pull out batteries to reset it. Hasn't happened again so far.


This happens on my original Slide all the time (except it's the blue light).


----------



## Dan203

Finally got mine. Seems to work pretty good. My Harmony is on the fritz so good timing.

According to my measurements it's 3/8" longer then the original slide.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

For those of us who missed the first wave of Slide availability when it became out of stock, it is now available.

It no longer appears on the first accessories page. You have to click on remote controls at the top of the page.

Just placed an order so I can confirm availability.


----------



## palover

> It no longer appears on the first accessories page.


It does for me- bottom left. Must be a display difference. All 46 accessories show on one page on my screen.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

It is on the accessories page for me now!!

More important it is now available.


----------



## Sixto

Ordered more. Great.


----------



## morac

I ordered one. 

I hope it's better than the standard Roamio remote. Lately it's been temporarily reverting to IR at random.


----------



## TxDan

For me the slide is head and shoulders better than the original. The original was spotty on the button response except for the number buttons. The slide has not skipped a beat for 2 weeks now.


----------



## crxssi

TxDan said:


> For me the slide is head and shoulders better than the original. The original was spotty on the button response except for the number buttons. The slide has not skipped a beat for 2 weeks now.


My classic Slide worked 100% fine for many months, up to the point it started having response problems. It is far too early to know if those issues are solved with the Pro Slide (although I suspect they probably are).


----------



## meckel

Thanks for the update was waiting for it to be back in stock, I ordered one. 

My original slide is giving me response issues since I've been using it with my new roamio. It was working fine with my premiere, so when I get the slide pro all should be good

Loving the roamio so far, going to six tunes from only two is awesome. Love being able to stream from my premiere box (now in the bedroom). Now debating replacing my THD in my media room with a mini. My biggest issue is I'll lose most of my recordings (movies from copy once channels).


----------



## tomm1079

thanks for the update. Ill dump the original slide for this one. i dont like how slow the response is with bluetooth. HOping it is faster with RF


----------



## aaronwt

tomm1079 said:


> thanks for the update. Ill dump the original slide for this one. i dont like how slow the response is with bluetooth. HOping it is faster with RF


My BT slides seemed just as fast as the Slide Pro with RF. If the Pro is any faster it was only by the slimmest of margins. They both seem to instantly respond to a button press.


----------



## JandS

Could somebody post the weight between the old slide vs. the new one, please?


----------



## leiff

I still need to know if rf remote with dongle can be used at the same time as a bluetooth slide remote on a premier box if anyone knows thanks


----------



## Dan203

JandS said:


> Could somebody post the weight between the old slide vs. the new one, please?


According to my kitchen scale 192g for the old Slide and 199g for the new Slide Pro. (with batteries)


----------



## bsmith1051

@Dan203, you spend a lot of time weighing and measuring things...


----------



## Dan203

I work at home so when something like this pops up it's easy for me to check real quick. It satisfies my own curiosity as well.


----------



## Zu Nim

Dan203 said:


> According to my kitchen scale 192g for the old Slide and 199g for the new Slide Pro. (with batteries)


The new batteries probably have 7g more electrons. Try weighing it with old batteries.


----------



## Dan203

Lets just assume they're essentially the same. Maybe a few grams heavier for the pro to make up for the extra 1/4" in length.


----------



## JandS

Thank you for checking the weights, Dan203. For some reason I thought I'd read that the new slider was significantly lighter than the old one.


----------



## Dan203

Nope. Feels about the same in the hand. Although I think the slightly bigger size makes it a little better. Even though it's minimal it just makes the buttons easier to push.

Only thing I'm worried about is breaking it from falling off the couch. I always set my remove next to me on the couch. My Harmony was flat so that wasn't a problem, but the Slide Pro is rounded on the bottom so it has a tendency to roll away and fall on the floor unless I remember to set it face down. I'm trying to get into the habit of that, but it's fallen a lot and I'm worried one of these days it's going to crack or break the keyboard.


----------



## palover

> it's fallen a lot


There's the over the arm remote control caddy. I've seen quite a few on eBay for $10-20.


----------



## Dan203

I use to always set the remote on my shoulder, but my wife always made fun of me about it so I stopped and started setting it next to me on the couch instead. I should just learn to ignore my wife and go back to putting it on my shoulder.


----------



## morac

Maybe you need a holster.


----------



## JandS

I like the shorter "button reach" dimensions of the slide much better than the larger XL4 remotes. Unfortunately though, because it has such dense weight, the slide is now "banned" from the bedroom due to a self-administered jaw-whack when it slipped out of my hand.

Downstairs we compromised on a reasonably coordinating colored piece of non-slip grip fabric. Plus, of course, a secondary "bin" for the 15+ other less-used clickers.


----------



## gigaguy

If I don't care about the keyboard but want small size and backlit, would a Roamio remote be just as good with my Premiere XL4?

Is the Roamio remote the same size as the slides? I know there was a post with pix but I can't find it..

anybody want to sell me their usb dongle?? PM me...

edit- I realize now, the Roamio remote is not backlit, not workable.


----------



## Dan203

The Roamio remote is bigger then the slide. It's similar in size to the remote that use to come with the original Series 1 TiVos, if you've been around that long.


----------



## Garbmutt

Forgive me if this has already been asked (I saw the request on page 5 but no answer) but has anyone tried using the slide pro with dongle on a TivoHD? I've got two failing remotes that I'm either going to have to replace or upgrade to a newer model TiVo.


----------



## tatergator1

Garbmutt said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked (I saw the request on page 5 but no answer) but has anyone tried using the slide pro with dongle on a TivoHD? I've got two failing remotes that I'm either going to have to replace or upgrade to a newer model TiVo.


The new Slide Pro w/dongle requires 20.3.7 software or higher, so it will not work on the TivoHD


----------



## aaronwt

tatergator1 said:


> The new Slide Pro w/dongle requires 20.3.7 software or higher, so it will not work on the TivoHD


I thought it said at TiVo.com that the Slide Pro only works with S4 and S5 boxes? Not with S3 and earlier boxes?

Edit:


> ................Works with:
> •All TiVo Roamio DVRs
> •All TiVo Premiere DVRs and TiVo Minis with dongle
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivoslidepro
Click to expand...

I guess if it does I would need to turn on my Premiere one day and try it.


----------



## jrtroo

I'm not in IT, but I would have expected that Tivo would have used the same OS coding to read the Slide Pro dongle output as the original Slide dongle output. My old style slides work just fine with my THD.

That linked page says it works with Premiere, Mini, and Roamio. There is no indication that it will NOT work with a S3 or THD.


----------



## Dan203

I think it has to do with how it's paired. On the old slide there was a button on the dongle to put it into pairing mode. On the new one you pair it using a menu option on the TiVo itself and the button on the dongle is used for the remote finder feature. So it's likely they can't support the S3 units because there would be no way to pair the remote to the device without a software update, and they halted S3 updates long ago.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

There is a vendor selling the Slide Pro on Amazon for $99.99 plus $4.99 for shipping. Wonder how many they will sell at that price?

Couldn't find whether it comes with or without the dongle.


----------



## Sixto

I'm now all set. With my 3 Roamio's and 4 Mini's, I now have 4 Slider Pro's on the Roamio's with his/hers in the Family Room, and moved the standard Roamio remote controls to the Mini's with the RF dongles from the Sliders. Now have the perfect setup.


----------



## morac

My Slide Pro arrived, but I was disappointed to find that, not only did it not fix the issue I've been having where the remote reverts to IR mode for several remote presses periodically, but now it happens more often. 

Does anyone know where in the Roamio Pro the RF receiver is? Maybe there's something too close to it.


----------



## Sixto

morac said:


> My Slide Pro arrived, but I was disappointed to find that, not only did it not fix the issue I've been having where the remote reverts to IR mode for several remote presses periodically, but now it happens more often.
> 
> Does anyone know where in the Roamio Pro the RF receiver is? Maybe there's something too close to it.


Slightly to left under the TiVo logo, though I've not opened the unit to check, but others have. I needed to move my Sling IR transmitter there.


----------



## morac

Sixto said:


> Slightly to left under the TiVo logo, though I've not opened the unit to check, but others have. I needed to move my Sling IR transmitter there.


That's the IR receiver. I was talking about the RF receiver. Unless they are in the same spot.

All I know is that from 8 feet away, the remote frequently reverts to IR mode temporarily. The original remote did so for a button press or two. The Slide Pro takes 3 or 4 presses to switch back to RF.

I do have something on top of my Roamio and two things next to if, which could possibly BR interfering with the RF.


----------



## Dan203

If I were you I would temporarily move the Roamio to a different room and try the remote in there. If it works then you know it's interference from something in your living room. If not then you know it's the TiVo itself. If it's the TiVo maybe you should see about getting one of those dongles and see if it works better.


----------



## morac

Dan203 said:


> If I were you I would temporarily move the Roamio to a different room and try the remote in there. If it works then you know it's interference from something in your living room. If not then you know it's the TiVo itself. If it's the TiVo maybe you should see about getting one of those dongles and see if it works better.


I know it's not the TiVo because it used to work fine with the remote before I made room to move it into my entertainment center. The problem is Roamio's can't use an extender as the RF receiver is built in.


----------



## Dan203

Have you tried the dongle on a Roamio? Or has someone? Or are you just assuming it wont work? Just curious

I wonder if there is some backdoor code to turn the internal RF antenna off and use the dongle instead?


----------



## skid71

I got the Slide Pro this morning.
I've paired the remote with the Roamio Pro.
Successfully programmed the TV Power button.
Successfully programmed the A/V vol up/down/mute.

What I would like to do is to assign the Input button on the Slide Pro to control our A/V receiver's power.

The problem is that the remote for our Onkyo TX-SR705 doesn't have a power button. It has "On" & "Standby". I would like it to toggle.

The end result I'm trying to gain here is to use the Slide Pro to power on the TV & receiver so we can dismiss the Harmony. We both love the feel and use of the Roamio remote.

Any help is greatly appreciated, and Merry Christmas.

Are the four colored buttons able to be programmed via learning commands?

Skid

*Edit: Went back into TV Power and added code 1177. Pressed TV Power and both Pioneer plasma and Onkyo TX-SR705 powered off. All is well.*


----------



## generaltso

skid71 said:


> *Edit: Went back into TV Power and added code 1177. Pressed TV Power and both Pioneer plasma and Onkyo TX-SR705 powered off. All is well.*


You can actually add the Onkyo power on and standby commands to the power button on the remote so the TV and receiver will turn on and off together. Then you won't have to use the input button to turn the receiver on.


----------



## Dan203

I have an older Onkyo that had separate power on/off commands. What I did was teach the power button both commands. With this it will turn on when it's off and off when it's on. I learned that trick from someone else here on the forum a long time ago.


----------



## TripFoeYa

I am still interested in anyone that has a dongle that they do not need. (I need two) If so please DM and I will gladly pay for them. I am using two Mini's with the Pro remote and would like to have them use RF. Thanks.


----------



## djk1940

Does any know if you can pair more than one Slide Pro remote to the same Tivo?

I've determined that my Slide Pro can transmit an RF signal across the house and downstairs to the Tivo Mini...a distance of 50 ft horizontal and 10 ft vertically, through 4 walls and the floor! I've run 2 sets of cat 5 cable to most of the rooms in our house so that I can not only have wired internet in those rooms, but a video signals from my 2 Tivos using video baluns. It has worked perfectly, except for the problems associated with remote extenders. Having 3 Slide Pros paired to one Tivo could solve most of those problems.


----------



## Sixto

djk1940 said:


> Does any know if you can pair more than one Slide Pro remote to the same Tivo?
> 
> I've determined that my Slide Pro can transmit an RF signal across the house and downstairs to the Tivo Mini...a distance of 50 ft horizontal and 10 ft vertically, through 4 walls and the floor! I've run 2 sets of cat 5 cable to most of the rooms in our house so that I can not only have wired internet in those rooms, but a video signals from my 2 Tivos using video baluns. It has worked perfectly, except for the problems associated with remote extenders. Having 3 Slide Pros paired to one Tivo could solve most of those problems.


Yep, I have two RF to my Roamio Pro. His/Hers.


----------



## djk1940

Thank you Sixto! As always, these forums give more accurate information than Tivo Support; Tivo Support said as of now a Tivo could only be paired with one Slide Pro, but perhaps later with an update it would pair with more. I'm pretty sure that update didn't occur within the last day.


----------



## jwbelcher

Interesting - tonight I discovered the d-pad on the top changes orientation when the slider is open. I wasn't too crazy about the reach on the d-pad in the middle of the keyboard, so I tried the remote d-pad and I was amazed, it compensates for the horizontal orientation when using it with the qwerty open. :up:


----------



## Dan203

Interesting.

Does anyone else have trouble with it double typing a letter when searching. Seems like every time I search using the keyboard one of the letters will double type. (i.e. i push the button once and it enters the letter twice)


----------



## Woodburner

Can the Premier and Mini slide remote be used with the Roamio - I think the the Premiere?Mini is shipped with a dongle. If that's the case wouldn't it make more sense to purchase that remote so you can use it on any player?


----------



## jwbelcher

Woodburner said:


> Can the Premier and Mini slide remote be used with the Roamio - I think the the Premiere?Mini is shipped with a dongle. If that's the case wouldn't it make more sense to purchase that remote so you can use it on any player?


Yes, they're fully interoperable. I bought two with the dongle; one for a Roamio and one for a mini. Right now I even have the original Roamio remote paired with the mini + dongle. Since the Slider "could" be put on a mini down the road, I figured its better to have the dongle than not.


----------



## mjcxp

skid71 said:


> I got the Slide Pro this morning.
> I've paired the remote with the Roamio Pro.
> Successfully programmed the TV Power button.
> Successfully programmed the A/V vol up/down/mute.
> 
> What I would like to do is to assign the Input button on the Slide Pro to control our A/V receiver's power.
> 
> The problem is that the remote for our Onkyo TX-SR705 doesn't have a power button. It has "On" & "Standby". I would like it to toggle.
> 
> The end result I'm trying to gain here is to use the Slide Pro to power on the TV & receiver so we can dismiss the Harmony. We both love the feel and use of the Roamio remote.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated, and Merry Christmas.
> 
> Are the four colored buttons able to be programmed via learning commands?
> 
> Skid
> 
> *Edit: Went back into TV Power and added code 1177. Pressed TV Power and both Pioneer plasma and Onkyo TX-SR705 powered off. All is well.*


I have a Onkyo receiver too and was wondering if the regular Roamio remote can handle both commands too, or if this is only a feature of the Slide Pro? Currently I can turn the receiver on but I am unable to turn it off without using the Onkyo remote.


----------



## leiff

put it in your cart. when you try to check out if shipping still shows $9 on final checkout screen remove from cart then sign out. Be sure to remove from cart before signing out. Then browse for accessories, re put it in your cart. NOw when you checkout free Standard Shipping option will be available.

I just ordered for $55 after ca tax


----------



## mjcxp

leiff said:


> put it in your cart. when you try to check out if shipping still shows $9 on final checkout screen remove from cart then sign out. Be sure to remove from cart before signing out. Then browse for accessories, re put it in your cart. NOw when you checkout free Standard Shipping option will be available.
> 
> I just ordered for $55 after ca tax


I can't get this to work. Did Tivo already fix this backdoor trick? Thanks.


----------



## dbattaglia001

mjcxp said:


> I can't get this to work. Did Tivo already fix this backdoor trick? Thanks.


Yes. I thought I had it and submitted an order to tivo.com with free shipping...but when i got my email confirmation, they were shady and charged me 8.99 for shipping. They wouldn't honor the price displayed when I made my purchase. So I canceled the order.

I guess I'm stubborn about the principle...8.99 for shipping is a complete gouge.


----------



## mjcxp

dbattaglia001 said:


> Yes. I thought I had it and submitted an order to tivo.com with free shipping...but when i got my email confirmation, they were shady and charged me 8.99 for shipping. They wouldn't honor the price displayed when I made my purchase. So I canceled the order.
> 
> I guess I'm stubborn about the principle...8.99 for shipping is a complete gouge.


Yep $64 for a remote is a bit extreme. The quality of both of my Tivo Remotes leave a lot to be desired. They have a nice layout but feel a bit cheap in the hand.


----------



## leiff

I'll post my results when my slide gets here. I'm hoping for improved range. I currently use my Romeo basic remote in two different rooms and in my far room button presses often do nothing


----------



## aaronwt

leiff said:


> I'll post my results when my slide gets here. I'm hoping for improved range. I currently use my Romeo basic remote in two different rooms and in my far room button presses often do nothing


The Slide Pro uses the same communication protocol as the included remote.

IN my use though I get more range from the SLide Pro and the included remotes than I did with the original slide. I can go to the other end of my condo and it will still communicate through a brick firewall and several layers of drywall. I could not do that with the original Slide.


----------



## thewebgal

Got the Slider Remote to use with my Roamio (base) Monday. Its slightly smaller (but thicker) than the original Roamio remote. Its a bit heavier - and seems to have a better "heft" than the original remote.

Configured easily to set Mute/volume and power up and down our AVR and TV. 
Works nice filling out searches and youtube ...

Now, how do I get a browser onscreen?


----------



## Bigg

Why are they all out of stock? I'm hoping they get more in. My finished basement doesn't have any heat, because it was added after the house was built, so no oil baseboard, and we only have 100 amps, so not enough for electric baseboard. It would be great to be able to keep my arms under the quilts to stay warm and mash my way through the commercials with the Slide Pro, as opposed to having to take them out from under the quilts to use the IR remote...


----------



## Dan203

You realize the default Roamio remote is RF too right? Or is this a Mini?

Dan


----------



## leiff

I was hoping to map my slide Pro input button to perform a dynamic volume function by teaching it from my Denon AVR remote. I followed the directions for teach/ learning, and even though I got the 4 blanks showing success it does not work. It seems the input button can only be re-mapped to perform certain functions?


----------



## Bigg

Dan203 said:


> You realize the default Roamio remote is RF too right? Or is this a Mini?
> 
> Dan


Per my sig, Premiere XL4, so I don't have the fancy new RF remotes...


----------



## Dan203

leiff said:


> I was hoping to map my slide Pro input button to perform a dynamic volume function by teaching it from my Denon AVR remote. I followed the directions for teach/ learning, and even though I got the 4 blanks showing success it does not work. It seems the input button can only be re-mapped to perform certain functions?


It should be able to learn anything. Try a short press of the button rather then holding it down like the instructions say.


----------



## Dan203

Bigg said:


> Per my sig, Premiere XL4, so I don't have the fancy new RF remotes...


Missed that. I assumed you had a Roamio because of the forum.


----------



## humbb

Hi, I just posted this on the Insignia help forum, and I'm wondering if anyone here as a suggestion to solve my problem:



> I have the new Tivo Roamio Slide Pro (learning) Remote (Model C00260) that I am also using with a Panasonic TV and the Insignia NS-R2000 stereo receiver. I have entered in the correct Panasonic code to control TV on/off toggle and the Insignia 1045 code seems to work to control volume up/down and mute. The Tivo remote also permits adding in two additional controls to work in combination with the TV Power on/off toggle - it will turn on the A/V when it turns on TV and turn it off when the TV turns off. I was able to have the remote add the insignia Power On control by learning from the remote, but when I tried to have it learn the Standby command, it overwrote the TV Power on/off toggle and didn't go into the empty third slot.
> 
> My question is, can you give me a (4-digit??) Standby control code that I can manually enter into the third TV Power slot that I can try so it won't override the TV Power setting in the first slot.


I'm not even sure if I can directly enter a code into the 1-TV Power slot. Any ideas on how I can prevent the A/V Standby from overwriting the TV power toggle code when it's learning into the other two slots? So right now the TV Power button will turn on the TV and A/V, but only shut off the TV on the second push while leaving the A/V on. Thx.


----------



## Dan203

You have to learn it. To learn 3 items you have to use the numbers to select a slot. According to the docs the first code you learn normally, the second one you press 0 before learning and the 3rd one you press 1 before learning. I don't know if you can use a combination of both learned and entered codes, so you may need to learn your TV power command too.


----------



## humbb

Ok, thanks. I think I tried this before (I've tried everything!), but I will attempt to learn the three actions individually. My recollection is that the TV toggle and Standby commands cannot coexist even if learned, but I will try doing it in different orders - maybe do the TV last.

BTW, do you know offhand how to clear the 3 TV Power codes without doing a complete reset?


----------



## leiff

Dan203 said:


> It should be able to learn anything. Try a short press of the button rather then holding it down like the instructions say.


Thanks for prompting me to try again. after bunch of failed attempts, I tried teaching the function from my dennon remote to my Harmony remote, and then to my TiVo slide remote from my harmony and finally got it to work.


----------



## poppagene

humbb said:


> Hi, I just posted this on the Insignia help forum, and I'm wondering if anyone here as a suggestion to solve my problem:
> 
> I'm not even sure if I can directly enter a code into the 1-TV Power slot. Any ideas on how I can prevent the A/V Standby from overwriting the TV power toggle code when it's learning into the other two slots? So right now the TV Power button will turn on the TV and A/V, but only shut off the TV on the second push while leaving the A/V on. Thx.


When you learn multiple actions to a single button, all are executed with a button push.


----------



## poppagene

Dan203 said:


> You have to learn it. To learn 3 items you have to use the numbers to select a slot. According to the docs the first code you learn normally, the second one you press 0 before learning and the 3rd one you press 1 before learning. I don't know if you can use a combination of both learned and entered codes, so you may need to learn your TV power command too.


You can use a combination of learned and code entered commands, just like with the glo and the original slide.


----------



## Dan203

poppagene said:


> You can use a combination of learned and code entered commands, just like with the glo and the original slide.


Which slot do the entered commands go into?


----------



## humbb

Ok here is exactly what I'm doing:

Tivo-TvPwr: enter Panny code 0076 which transfers control of TV to Tv Power toggle, volume up/down and mute buttons on the Slide

Tivo-Mute: enter Insignia code 1045 which overlays A/V controls to volume up/down and mute on the Slide

Tivo-Select, 0-TvPwr, aim Insignia remote to Tivo remote, push Power On on Insignia A/V remote; 4 flashing lights (accepted)

So now I have TV Power toggle in slot -1, and A/V Power On in slot 0. And it works as I described above (the TV Power button will turn on the TV and A/V, but only shut off the TV on the second push while leaving the A/V on). This is ok for me as the only inconvenience is having to turn the A/V off manually when I'm done (or use the A/V remote).

If I then try Tivo-Select, 1-TvPwr, aim Insignia remote to Tivo remote, push Standby on Insignia A/V remote; 4 flashing lights (accepted), the TV toggle no longer works - as though the Standby that was supposed to be in slot 1 actually overwrote the TV power toggle in slot -1. I should also say that lately I'm having a difficult time getting the remote to accept learning the Standby code, although I still get the disabling of the TV power toggle function. I've also tried short button presses with mixed success.


----------



## Bigg

It is *BACK IN STOCK*! I ordered mine, so now I'm posting and you guys can run them out of stock again! Mine with the dongle for my XL4 is in the UPS system somewhere. Maybe I'll get it mid-week. Wish I had it this weekend, but oh well. I'll survive.


----------



## SOCATivo

SOCATivo said:


> Has anyone tried to use this control not with a TiVo but with XBMC?
> 
> If so, what was the process you used? Currently I use a Firefly with Eventghost, it's OK but no keyboard...


Bumping this as it's time for me to integrate my XBMC and Mini to the same TV...

Do you know if I could use this remote on a Windows system at all, as a generic remote?

Thanks


----------



## Dan203

Probably not. The keyboard part "might" work as an HID keyboard but without the proper drivers the USB dongle probably wont even be recognized.


----------



## SOCATivo

OK. Thanks Dan.


----------



## wkearney99

SOCATivo said:


> Bumping this as it's time for me to integrate my XBMC and Mini to the same TV... Do you know if I could use this remote on a Windows system at all, as a generic remote?


I've got four coming and plan on testing how the dongle shows up on a PC. I'll post back with results.


----------



## SOCATivo

wkearney99 said:


> I've got four coming and plan on testing how the dongle shows up on a PC. I'll post back with results.


Looking forward to hearing...


----------



## jwbelcher

wkearney99 said:


> I've got four coming and plan on testing how the dongle shows up on a PC. I'll post back with results.


Doesn't work - I just got - USB device not recognized.


----------



## wkearney99

jwbelcher said:


> Doesn't work - I just got - USB device not recognized.


I'd imagine it's not using an expected USB identifier, but it may well be just a regular HID kind of device. Might be a simple bit of registry or driver tweaking to work around it.


----------



## KevinG

Quick question:

Does the slide use RF and IR at the same time? In other words, can I control my Tivo Mini in the other room via RF while changing volume on my TV via IR? 

Thanks.


----------



## CrispyCritter

KevinG said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Does the slide use RF and IR at the same time? In other words, can I control my Tivo Mini in the other room via RF while changing volume on my TV via IR?


Yes


----------



## NYHeel

Besides the obvious QWERTY keyboard what does the Slide Pro remote get you over the stock Roamio remote. Are the keys back-lit? Are the buttons customizable (i.e. I can set the input button to control the receiver's inputs instead of the TV's input)?


----------



## morac

NYHeel said:


> Besides the obvious QWERTY keyboard what does the Slide Pro remote get you over the stock Roamio remote. Are the keys back-lit? Are the buttons customizable (i.e. I can set the input button to control the receiver's inputs instead of the TV's input)?


The keys are backlit and there's a light sensor so it only lights when the room is dark. 
The remote is a learning remote.
There is a "search" button on the remote which goes directly to search.


----------



## Dan203

NYHeel said:


> Besides the obvious QWERTY keyboard what does the Slide Pro remote get you over the stock Roamio remote. Are the keys back-lit? Are the buttons customizable (i.e. I can set the input button to control the receiver's inputs instead of the TV's input)?


The TV input button is a learning button, so you can teach it to control the input on your receiver instead. That's how I have mine setup.


----------



## monkeydust

Got mine yesterday for my Mini. Programmed my TV power (Samsung) and AV power and volume (Denon) like my original mini remote. Haven't even tried the keyboard as that isn't really what I bought it for (mainly bought for RF so I don't have to raise my arm up over the couch to use it and keyboard layout). Seems well built although a bit on the heavy side. Almost broke the thing when I first got it as I was trying to open the keyboard like it was hinged before it dawned on me that a slide remote should actually slide (derp!).


----------



## wkearney99

Got my four. First impression is the slide mechanism on the old ones was nicer. The new one isn't as smooth to open. Still hate the Guide/Zoom button position swap. I also miss the way the old ones had the ribbed edges along the bottom. That made it much easier to figure out which end was up when using it in a dark room. (_she said..._)

I plugged the dongle into a PC and, as expected, it's not recognized. Which only means that the USB identifying info it presents doesn't match up with anything the OS knows about. But it does show up as a USB device. I wonder if remapping that ID to something known might garner results...

I pulled apart the dongle to have a look-see, the pictures are attached. It was easy to get the shell apart, it's just friction-fit posts inside, not ultrasonically welded seams.

The dongle and remote are likely made by Remote Solutions, out of S.Korea. The make a 'dual stack dongle' also. Curious to see the "Linux host test software available" note. Might hold hope for finding a way to use one of these remotes with HTPC gear...

I briefly tried using one attached to a Tivo HD (series 3) and it did not work. In fact it's IR didn't seem to work either. But that may have been due to it still being 'paired' to the dongle. I didn't un-pair it to retry.


----------



## truthseeker308

I've also been eye-ing the Slide pro for xbmc htpc. Currently using the glo with a product called flirc. It represents itself as a usb keyboard and maps IR signals to keyboard presses. The downside is there is some delay when pressing(rf really spoils you).

wkearney99, have you looked at this post?

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1499741/new-tivo-slide-pro-remote-use-for-htpc

It seems like this eventghost program would allow you to map buttons to keyboard presses, macros or commands.

You've got 4 of them, perhaps try it out?


----------



## SOCATivo

FWIW I use EventGhost currently on my XBMC system with a Firefly RF remote. It works well.


----------



## Dan203

wkearney99 said:


> I briefly tried using one attached to a Tivo HD (series 3) and it did not work. In fact it's IR didn't seem to work either. But that may have been due to it still being 'paired' to the dongle. I didn't un-pair it to retry.


You can switch the remote over into IR mode by holding TiVo and D, and then switch it back by holding TiVo and C. (or vise versa, can't remember which is which) Although in IR mode the keyboard doesn't work so I'm not sure how useful it would be.


----------



## Bigg

Got mine last night. Great little remote, but the different shape and button configuration will take some getting used to. The setup was great- plugged in the little dongle and off I went!


----------



## Bigg

I like mine, but I cannot for the life of me get it to turn the AVR on and off. It does volume, it just doesn't do power. My Premiere's remote does power. It's not a huge deal, I can just use the Premiere remote to turn the system on and off, but it would be nice to have one remote that does it all... I like the "shorty" remote for the most part, although it is kind of think. I guess that comes with the territory of having a slide-out keyboard in it...


----------



## CrispyCritter

Bigg said:


> I like mine, but I cannot for the life of me get it to turn the AVR on and off. It does volume, it just doesn't do power. My Premiere's remote does power. It's not a huge deal, I can just use the Premiere remote to turn the system on and off, but it would be nice to have one remote that does it all... I like the "shorty" remote for the most part, although it is kind of think. I guess that comes with the territory of having a slide-out keyboard in it...


It does AVR power. Have you looked at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/remote


----------



## monkeydust

Wish you could program the A-B-C-D buttons to go directly to the recorded list or Netflix.


----------



## MARKPIE

CrispyCritter said:


> It does AVR power. Have you looked at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/remote


Copied and pasted: 
" from TiVo Central select Settings & Messages (or Messages & Settings) > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Remote Control Setup.)
Highlight Part 2:A/V volume, and mute and press SELECT. Use the UP ARROW and DOWN ARROW buttons and the CHAN DOWN and CHAN UP buttons on the TiVo remote to highlight your A/V receiver brand and then press SELECT. The A/V Remote Codes screen appears.
Follow the instructions on the A/V Remote Codes screen to enter a code into your remote control. If the first code does not work, repeat the instructions to enter the second code, and so forth, until you find a code that works."

I believe the instructions tell you to hold TIVO button and mute button down simultaneously.
As was stated on here, by using the TIVO button with the power button instead of the mute button, it allowed my Slide Pro to power off/on both the tv and sound bar. I also read on here where once set up, hold the remote's power button in a little longer as it needs time to read all stored codes.
Anyways, this worked for me.


----------



## jackief

I'm having problems programming my preamp. I have the slide set to do the tv mute, then when I put the preamp mute in slot 0 the tv mute no longer functions. Any tips? And if I go back to the non learning setup of power/mute/etc it will clear all learning for those functions?

I got both power functions working a while ago but am having no luck with mute.


----------



## alarson83

monkeydust said:


> Wish you could program the A-B-C-D buttons to go directly to the recorded list or Netflix.


That would be a great feature.


----------



## Bigg

CrispyCritter said:


> It does AVR power. Have you looked at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/remote


The Premiere's remote just worked for power after I put the AVR code in for volume and mute, the Slide Pro does not. I tried all of the Onkyo codes, and about half of them work for my AVR, but none have the Slide Pro doing power.

Those learning instructions look like fun. NOT.


----------



## Dan203

jackief said:


> I'm having problems programming my preamp. I have the slide set to do the tv mute, then when I put the preamp mute in slot 0 the tv mute no longer functions. Any tips? And if I go back to the non learning setup of power/mute/etc it will clear all learning for those functions?
> 
> I got both power functions working a while ago but am having no luck with mute.


I was playing with mine and I couldn't get it to learn a command without it wiping out any standard commands I had entered. So I ended up just having to learn all the commands even if one device was supported by a standard command set.


----------



## Joe01880

I just got the Pro Slide remote yesterday, I had no problem at all getting it to learn my TV ON/OFF and my Pioneer Elite Volume Up/Down as well as my TV Input button.
Just follow the online instructions, very very easy.
If you need the Pro Remote to do more than those basic functions you need a different remote. I use a Harmony One which can be programed to do every function of the TiVo remote and every function of every component you might have in your system and work everything that needs to be at the same time, in Harmony! .. but; If you have problems programing the very easy Pro Slide remote the macros of the Harmony One or other such remotes may be to much for you.


----------



## Bigg

Joe01880 said:


> I just got the Pro Slide remote yesterday, I had no problem at all getting it to learn my TV ON/OFF and my Pioneer Elite Volume Up/Down as well as my TV Input button.
> Just follow the online instructions, very very easy.
> If you need the Pro Remote to do more than those basic functions you need a different remote. I use a Harmony One which can be programed to do every function of the TiVo remote and every function of every component you might have in your system and work everything that needs to be at the same time, in Harmony! .. but; If you have problems programing the very easy Pro Slide remote the macros of the Harmony One or other such remotes may be to much for you.


The Premiere remote didn't need to learn anything, I just used the menu to enter the code for the Onkyo, and it worked. The Slide Pro didn't.

I don't believe in universal remotes, as they will never work as well as the OEM remotes. I just have the OEM remotes all lined up. If you include the mouse/keyboard for the HTPC, I probably have a dozen in total, half a dozen that I use on a regular basis.


----------



## HarperVision

Bigg said:


> ...... I don't believe in universal remotes, as they will never work as well as the OEM remotes. .......


 You've never used a Ceton Echo remote, have you!


----------



## Bigg

HarperVision said:


> You've never used a Ceton Echo remote, have you!


No, I haven't. Are they terrible? All the OEM remotes I have are either good, like TiVo, useable but square (most of them) or cheap and tolerable (like the Blu-Ray one). Why do all Blu-Ray players have the cheapest, most plasticky remotes?


----------



## Joe01880

Bigg said:


> The Premiere remote didn't need to learn anything, I just used the menu to enter the code for the Onkyo, and it worked. The Slide Pro didn't.
> 
> I don't believe in universal remotes, as they will never work as well as the OEM remotes. I just have the OEM remotes all lined up. If you include the mouse/keyboard for the HTPC, I probably have a dozen in total, half a dozen that I use on a regular basis.


You have never used a Harmony One Remote either or you would not make such foolish statements.

choose the activity you want, TiVo

Sony NX Turns ON
Pioneer Elite Turns ON
Elite switches to Sat/Cbl
Tv switches to HDMI 1

Every TiVo remote function is at my finger tip, every TV function is at my finger tip, Every Pioneer Elite function is at my finger tip and working perfectly and I have not ever sat up in my leather recliner much less reclined it to a sitting up position and that's only ONE activity.

My Logitech Harmony One also is set for;
My FiOS DVR
MY Blu Ray Player
My Play Station (although) it only switches inputs on the TV and receiver)
My A3 HDDVD Player (yes I still use it, to date it has the best upscaler I have ever seen)
It even turns on my ceiling fan and light.

You can set macros to do any number of things you need done quickly (only one button push) and add many more activities if you need them or so desire, using one remote that takes about 15 minutes to set up on your computer. Even my wife loves it.

oh yeah, I almost forgot, it also switches inputs for my computer that runs into HDMI3 on my TV for the keyboard I keep nearby! Volume is still controlled through my receiver via ARC.

...also to HDMI 2 for Chromecast ($25), why, just because I had to have one..it sucks BTW, my S4 does just as good a job to my Sony via my wireless network as to Chromecast_ in _my Sony wasting an HDMI port.

still haven't set up in my recliner!!!!!

_To each their own_


----------



## Dan203

Bigg said:


> The Premiere remote didn't need to learn anything, I just used the menu to enter the code for the Onkyo, and it worked. The Slide Pro didn't.


The on/off command for my Onkyo worked fine for my Slide Pro. The only thing I ended up having to learn was the input button. For now I just learned the input button for the specific input my TiVo is on, but I'd like to try and find a "next input" type command so I can actually cycle through them.


----------



## Joe01880

Dan203 said:


> The on/off command for my Onkyo worked fine for my Slide Pro. The only thing I ended up having to learn was the input button. For now I just learned the input button for the specific input my TiVo is on, but I'd like to try and find a "next input" type command so I can actually cycle through them.


 I did not even have to do anything for the Input button for my Sony NX810, when I set the on/off the input set with it, pressing input more than once cycles through the input options of TV using the Pro Slide remote.


----------



## waynomo

Bigg said:


> No, I haven't. Are they terrible? All the OEM remotes I have are either good, like TiVo, useable but square (most of them) or cheap and tolerable (like the Blu-Ray one). Why do all Blu-Ray players have the cheapest, most plasticky remotes?


I suspect because they have become commodity items. There is not a lot of profit in them.


----------



## Dan203

Joe01880 said:


> I did not even have to do anything for the Input button for my Sony NX810, when I set the on/off the input set with it, pressing input more than once cycles through the input options of TV using the Pro Slide remote.


Yeah it worked on my TV with the standard code, but I don't use my TV for switching I use my Onkyo receiver. The original remote does not have a single "input" button. It has discrete buttons for each of the 7 selections.


----------



## Bigg

Joe01880 said:


> You have never used a Harmony One Remote either or you would not make such foolish statements.


So? I have ten remotes that combined, do the same thing, and unlike the Harmony, they require little to no programming, and they can access all functions of the devices. And what tips the scale towards individual remotes is that the TiVo Peanut is absolutely second to none, and that's probably 90% of the remote use, so why replace it with something inferior?



Dan203 said:


> The on/off command for my Onkyo worked fine for my Slide Pro. The only thing I ended up having to learn was the input button. For now I just learned the input button for the specific input my TiVo is on, but I'd like to try and find a "next input" type command so I can actually cycle through them.


Hmmm, interesting.



waynomo said:


> I suspect because they have become commodity items. There is not a lot of profit in them.


Yeah, but my Sharp TV and Onkyo AVR ones are big and boxy, but rather solid. Samsung's ones for Blu-Ray and TV are horrible. And the remote for a Sony BD player is horrible too, even though their TV remotes are OK.


----------



## Joe01880

Bigg said:


> So? I have ten remotes that combined, do the same thing, and unlike the Harmony, they require little to no programming, and they can access all functions of the devices. And what tips the scale towards individual remotes is that the TiVo Peanut is absolutely second to none, and that's probably 90% of the remote use, so why replace it with something inferior?
> 
> .


You are making uneducated statements with regards to modern Universal multifunction remote controllers. Or perhaps you are attempting to be argumentative.
The Harmony One is not inferior to the TiVo Peanut. It is by far superior. It does every function of the TiVo Peanut with each button just as easily accessible, plus it runs all your other components at the same time with the same ease of use. But given your comments it may be to much for you to handle, I'm glad you enjoy your current many many remote configuration. 

That said; My Harmony One and Pro Slide sit side by side and get along swell. (sorry Henry )


----------



## Bigg

Joe01880 said:


> You are making uneducated statements with regards to modern Universal multifunction remote controllers. Or perhaps you are attempting to be argumentative.
> The Harmony One is not inferior to the TiVo Peanut. It is by far superior. It does every function of the TiVo Peanut with each button just as easily accessible, plus it runs all your other components at the same time with the same ease of use. But given your comments it may be to much for you to handle, I'm glad you enjoy your current many many remote configuration.
> 
> That said; My Harmony One and Pro Slide sit side by side and get along swell. (sorry Henry )


Nothing is as good as the Peanut. The Comcast remote was a pretty good effort as a Peanut semi-rip-off, but nowhere close. A lot of remotes for specific devices like my Onkyo AVR or DVDO EDGE have very specific button layouts that would not be able to be replicated with hardware buttons only on something like a Harmony One.

It's not rocket science to use 3 or 4 remotes. I made a schematic in Excel so that my roommates can figure out how to use it (and myself if it's not TiVo, Roku or the HTPC LOL), and they have no problem reading the schematic and selecting whatever device they want to use. They love the fact that I have so many toys.  The schematic also helped me to wire it better as well, as I built the system based on the schematic made beforehand.


----------



## Joe01880

I do miss my old Harmony 650, Peanut shaped I think the exact same size as the TiVo remote yet does what Harmony's do. Hard to find and pricey when you do usually. Wouldn't take a used one and they do not work near as well as the Harmony One. The TiVo Pro Slide does have its merits, I bought one, I must love it!


----------



## Dan203

I still use a Harmony 680 for everything except TiVo. I just like the Slide Pro better when using TiVo. Although I used the 680 for like 8 years as my one and only remote.

My only complaint is the Harmony is a PITA to program.


----------



## HarperVision

Joe01880 said:


> I do miss my old Harmony 650, Peanut shaped I think the exact same size as the TiVo remote yet does what Harmony's do. Hard to find and pricey when you do usually. Wouldn't take a used one and they do not work near as well as the Harmony One. The TiVo Pro Slide does have its merits, I bought one, I must love it!


 I think I have an old 650 I'd be willing to sell.


----------



## HarperVision

Bigg said:


> No, I haven't. Are they terrible?.......


 if you weren't straight onto it within 10 ft with ultra fresh batteries........yes!


----------



## steve614

Joe01880 said:


> Or perhaps you are attempting to be argumentative.


Ding, ding, ding.....we have a winner! 

I purchased a Harmony 880 soon after I got my second Tivo. If I am using another remote, it is only because the 880 is charging.
There is no way anyone could convince me to use more than one remote today.


----------



## DigitalDawn

I have a Roamio Pro and purchased the Slide remote.

Paired the remote and everything works fine, except the remote finder. I push the button on the front of the Pro and only the original RF TiVo remote beeps, not the slide.

Is this normal behavior?


----------



## d_vail

DigitalDawn said:


> I have a Roamio Pro and purchased the Slide remote. Paired the remote and everything works fine, except the remote finder. I push the button on the front of the Pro and only the original RF TiVo remote beeps, not the slide. Is this normal behavior?


No, just got my two slide remotes with adapters for my two minis yesterday. Did you "unpair" your original roamio remote before pairing the slide pro? That may be why the remote finder is still sounding on the old remote.

First I unpaired the remote that came with the roamio, then paired the slide pro. Then I connected the two adapters to both minis and paired the original rf remote that came with the roamio to one mini, and the 2nd slide pro to the other mini. Everything is working great. I did have to power cycle one mini before the slide pro would work after pairing though...


----------



## morac

I never unpaired my original Roamio remote. When I press the button on my Roamio Pro, both the original and Slide Pro remotes play music. 

I've found that if remote finder stops working, sometimes restarting the Roamio fixes that.


----------



## Dan203

I took the batteries out of the original remote, but I never unpaired it and when I press the finder on my Roamio the Slide Pro sings. So I assume both would sing if the original had batteries in it.


----------



## Bigg

HarperVision said:


> if you weren't straight onto it within 10 ft with ultra fresh batteries........yes!


Wow, that sucks.


----------



## NYHeel

Joe01880 said:


> You are making uneducated statements with regards to modern Universal multifunction remote controllers. Or perhaps you are attempting to be argumentative.
> The Harmony One is not inferior to the TiVo Peanut. It is by far superior. It does every function of the TiVo Peanut with each button just as easily accessible, plus it runs all your other components at the same time with the same ease of use. But given your comments it may be to much for you to handle, I'm glad you enjoy your current many many remote configuration.
> 
> That said; My Harmony One and Pro Slide sit side by side and get along swell. (sorry Henry )


I've mostly stopped using my Harmony One that I used for about 4 years in favor of the Roamio remote. Once I realized that the Tivo remote could power on my AVR as well as the TV I now only take out the harmony when i need to use something else.

Now my Harmony is pretty beat up. My kids used to use it a lot and a lot of the buttons are stuck and are difficult to press. But even if it weren't I'd still prefer the peanut. My Tivo is behind a glass door and though the IR works there, the RF remote is just much faster and more responsive. Also I don't need to use the LCD screen for the colored buttons either. I also like the button placement much better and it fits in the hand much better as well. Also, I don't have to worry about my kids breaking a $180 remote. The only thing I miss with the Harmony is the one button My shows command that I had from my old DirecTivo remote.

As a side note, Harmony remotes are really poorly made. My 880 died after about 2 years and my One had been pretty messed up after about 2 years. Plus my original One got replaced in warranty since the screen got all messed up somehow. I've never had any other remote break on me.


----------



## mpnret

Our Harmony One and 670 are both in great shape and were the remote of choice for previous ReplayTV's and TiVo's. However since receiving the new remote with the Roamio the Harmony remotes pretty much just sit in the video cabinet. It is missing a backlight but otherwise a great remote.


----------



## sangs

mpnret said:


> Our Harmony One and 670 are both in great shape and were the remote of choice for previous ReplayTV's and TiVo's. However since receiving the new remote with the Roamio the Harmony remotes pretty much just sit in the video cabinet. It is missing a backlight but otherwise a great remote.


Ditto. We've had a Harmony 700 since 2010 - and previous to that, a 659 - but since getting the Roamio, it just collects dust. Not only does the Roamio remote control our AVR, but with Netflix, Hulu, etc. built right in, the only time I need to use the Harmony is if I'm using Apple TV or the Xbox, both of which have seen dramatic decreases in use.


----------



## jackief

I am still banging my head. I have power working for TV and preamp, but when I try another function, input for example, it is last one in successful. Tried both in one learning group and separately.tried using code for TV and learning for preamp. First one in stops working. Tried base slot and 0 and 1 in all orders. Don't know what else to try.....


----------



## DigitalDawn

Thank you for all the suggestions. I was able to un-pair the original Roamio Pro RF remote, and now the Slide Pro remote finder works properly.

I decided to pair the original Roamio Pro remote with a Mini in another room. It works fine, although every once in a while, a press of the TiVo button results in the Mini and Roamio Pro (in the other room) both responding. I've cleared and re-paired the Roamio Pro remote a couple of times but the issue still occurs.


----------



## truthseeker308

Wanted to re-ask if anyone has managed to make the slide pro work in windows with either eventghost or some other keypress mapping software.


----------



## Joe01880

NYHeel said:


> I've mostly stopped using my Harmony One that I used for about 4 years in favor of the Roamio remote. Once I realized that the Tivo remote could power on my AVR as well as the TV I now only take out the harmony when i need to use something else.
> 
> Now my Harmony is pretty beat up. My kids used to use it a lot and a lot of the buttons are stuck and are difficult to press. But even if it weren't I'd still prefer the peanut. My Tivo is behind a glass door and though the IR works there, the RF remote is just much faster and more responsive. Also I don't need to use the LCD screen for the colored buttons either. I also like the button placement much better and it fits in the hand much better as well. Also, I don't have to worry about my kids breaking a $180 remote. The only thing I miss with the Harmony is the one button My shows command that I had from my old DirecTivo remote.
> 
> As a side note, Harmony remotes are really poorly made. My 880 died after about 2 years and my One had been pretty messed up after about 2 years. Plus my original One got replaced in warranty since the screen got all messed up somehow. I've never had any other remote break on me.


I take good care of my equipment I guess. My 670 was bought new and died about a years and a half ago, just quit working entirely. I had some BB gift cards which brought my current Harmony One down to $75. It does everything I need it to do and then some. I keep my slide remote handy for the keyboard, other than that my Harmony ONE is the work horse of my system. Almost all my components run thru my receiver into HDMI1 on my Sony NX810 HDTV. It does the job of 7 other remotes that would all need to be used at the same time. Fiddling with all of those remotes would drive me mad never mind the confusion it would cause my wife. Now, when we want to watch TV we press "Watch TV" or listen to a CD we press "Listen to a CD" and relax!


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Joe01880 said:


> I take good care of my equipment I guess. My 650 was bought new and died about a years and a half ago, just quit working entirely. I had some BB gift cards which brought my current Harmony One down to $75. It does everything I need it to do and then some. I keep my slide remote handy for the keyboard, other than that my Harmony ONE is the work horse of my system. Almost all my components run thru my receiver into HDMI1 on my Sony NX810 HDTV. It does the job of 7 other remotes that would all need to be used at the same time. Fiddling with all of those remotes would drive me mad never mind the confusion it would cause my wife. Now, when we want to watch TV we press "Watch TV" or listen to a CD we press "Listen to a CD" and relax!


I got my Harmony One the day it was introduced and it has gotten yoeman use since. I use my Slide Pro the same way as Joe. It is a very good remote but the One gets most of the work.

My only fear is that the One will die. I am not a fan of the new line of remotes from Logitech.


----------



## eric102

Just ordered 3 slide pros and some AV breakout cables and was somewhat pleasantly surprised that the shipping only increased a dollar compared to buying just a single remote. Total shipping was 9.98, still not free but better than $9 per remote.


----------



## Joe01880

HenryFarpolo said:


> My only fear is that the One will die. I am not a fan of the new line of remotes from Logitech.


I'm not fond of the price of the new Harmony remotes thats for sure!

If my ONE quits holding a charge before I drop $300 or more for a new Harmony remote I'll take that sucker apart and try to find it a new battery!
My only complaint with the Harmony One is the rechargeable battery. Energizer Lithium Ion's last a long time!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## morac

Joe01880 said:


> If my ONE quits holding a charge before I drop $300 or more for a new Harmony remote I'll take that sucker apart and try to find it a new battery!


There are batteries available on Amazon and eBay. I recently replaced the battery on my ONE and it was trivial to do so.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Bigg said:


> It's not rocket science to use 3 or 4 remotes. I made a schematic in Excel so that my roommates can figure out how to use it (and myself if it's not TiVo, Roku or the HTPC LOL), and they have no problem reading the schematic and selecting whatever device they want to use. They love the fact that I have so many toys.  The schematic also helped me to wire it better as well, as I built the system based on the schematic made beforehand.


Just skimming through this thread and this made me literally LOL.

Yes, creating a spreadsheet and posting it for people to decipher, along with physically using 4-5 different devices, is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar easier than using a universal remote.

now, i love the peanut, and the slide has the benefit of having a keyboard, which is great for searching. And i typically just use the slide remote now (because Tivo/Netflix watching is the majority of what I do). but still... geez.


----------



## Bigg

Big Boy Laroux said:


> Just skimming through this thread and this made me literally LOL.
> 
> Yes, creating a spreadsheet and posting it for people to decipher, along with physically using 4-5 different devices, is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar easier than using a universal remote.
> 
> now, i love the peanut, and the slide has the benefit of having a keyboard, which is great for searching. And i typically just use the slide remote now (because Tivo/Netflix watching is the majority of what I do). but still... geez.


No programming required.  I made the spreadsheet up in Excel, it was easy. My roommates love it because I have basically every device imaginable plus a nice TV and surround sound.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I have a Sony receiver and I use a RMVLZ620 to control it, the DVD player and the TV.
Prior to that used a VL600. My wife who watches a lot of TV has wore out at least three VL600 and one RMVLZ620. One remote for the Tivo and one for everything else makes sense. Less wear and tear on the Tivo remote. 1 Harmony = 15 Sonys by cost and I doubt it would outlast the 15 Sonys.


----------



## todd_j_derr

Yeah, I still have a Harmony One (which is my 3rd or 4th Harmony - like NYHeel I'm not too impressed with their reliability) and before that I used a Pronto, but I'm also swinging back to the "separate remotes" camp, I use the Tivo remotes most of the time.

I just set up a new TV room downstairs and I'm debating whether to buy a Harmony. I probably have a JP1 remote I can use - it's really hard to beat the price/performance of that especially where WAF is not in play.


----------



## generaltso

jackief said:


> I am still banging my head. I have power working for TV and preamp, but when I try another function, input for example, it is last one in successful. Tried both in one learning group and separately.tried using code for TV and learning for preamp. First one in stops working. Tried base slot and 0 and 1 in all orders. Don't know what else to try.....


Did you ever get this working? I'm having the same problem. I can get two devices working with the Power button, but not three.


----------



## eric102

generaltso said:


> Did you ever get this working? I'm having the same problem. I can get two devices working with the Power button, but not three.


Just set up a new slide yesterday, the 0 slot doesn't work at all but the 1 does. I haven't tried it but I wonder if it has a 2 slot like the original slides?


----------



## eric102

Just answered my own question, 2 doesn't work.


----------



## generaltso

eric102 said:


> Just set up a new slide yesterday, the 0 slot doesn't work at all but the 1 does. I haven't tried it but I wonder if it has a 2 slot like the original slides?


Mine doesn't. I just get the fast blink if I hit the 2. I get the slow blink with the default slot, the 0 slot, and the 1 slot as if it learned them all successfully. But only two of them actually work.


----------



## eric102

generaltso said:


> Mine doesn't. I just get the fast blink if I hit the 2. I get the slow blink with the default slot, the 0 slot, and the 1 slot as if it learned them all successfully. But only two of them actually work.


All I got on the 0 slot was the fast blink so I knew it wasn't taking, I even tested it in case the blinking was incorrect.


----------



## eric102

I'll be setting up 2 more slides today or tomorrow so will find out if they're all the same.


----------



## generaltso

eric102 said:


> I'll be setting up 2 more slides today or tomorrow so will find out if they're all the same.


Keep us posted. I've never had this problem with my original Slide remotes or the Glo remotes.


----------



## eric102

generaltso said:


> Keep us posted. I've never had this problem with my original Slide remotes or the Glo remotes.


Well the 2nd slide has a similar problem. The base and 1 slots work fine but the 0 slot overwrites the base slot instead of just blinking like the other one. On to slide #3.


----------



## eric102

3rd slide same as the 2nd, the 0 learning slot does not work.

I program the TV Power button to turn on the TV in the learning mode and verify that it works.

Next I try to program the receiver to power on in the learning mode by pressing 0 (light flashes once) and then TV power (light stays on) and then learn the command to the TV power button (light blinks 4 times).

Theoretically (and according to TiVo) that should power on both devices but what has happened is the receiver power on command has just overwritten the TV power on command so all it does is turn on the receiver.

So I redo the TV power on command and try it on slot 1 and everything works as it should.

Has anyone with Slide Pro been able to program the 0 slot?


----------



## CrispyCritter

eric102 said:


> 3rd slide same as the 2nd, the 0 learning slot does not work.
> 
> I program the TV Power button to turn on the TV in the learning mode and verify that it works.
> 
> Next I try to program the receiver to power on in the learning mode by pressing 0 (light flashes once) and then TV power (light stays on) and then learn the command to the TV power button (light blinks 4 times).
> 
> Theoretically (and according to TiVo) that should power on both devices but what has happened is the receiver power on command has just overwritten the TV power on command so all it does is turn on the receiver.
> 
> So I redo the TV power on command and try it on slot 1 and everything works as it should.
> 
> Has anyone with Slide Pro been able to program the 0 slot?


My expectation is that slot 0 is the default slot - just two names for the same thing. So what you did above was overwrite the TV power (as you observed).

What it sounds like from earlier is that there may only be two slots - that slot 2 should work from the directions, but may not actually be there.


----------



## morac

CrispyCritter said:


> My expectation is that slot 0 is the default slot - just two names for the same thing. So what you did above was overwrite the TV power (as you observed). What it sounds like from earlier is that there may only be two slots - that slot 2 should work from the directions, but may not actually be there.


The support article specifically states that three devices can be controlled. I do wonder why the instructions for the Slide Pro differs from other remotes though.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/related/1


----------



## generaltso

morac said:


> The support article specifically states that three devices can be controlled. I do wonder why the instructions for the Slide Pro differs from other remotes though.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/related/1


I'm starting to think that that's wrong. Has anyone gotten it to successfully power 3 devices?


----------



## NYHeel

Joe01880 said:


> I take good care of my equipment I guess. My 670 was bought new and died about a years and a half ago, just quit working entirely. I had some BB gift cards which brought my current Harmony One down to $75. It does everything I need it to do and then some. I keep my slide remote handy for the keyboard, other than that my Harmony ONE is the work horse of my system. Almost all my components run thru my receiver into HDMI1 on my Sony NX810 HDTV. It does the job of 7 other remotes that would all need to be used at the same time. Fiddling with all of those remotes would drive me mad never mind the confusion it would cause my wife. Now, when we want to watch TV we press "Watch TV" or listen to a CD we press "Listen to a CD" and relax!


My 600 series Harmony has been pretty solid. It's my 880 and One that have given me trouble and have been very fragile. The buttons just haven't survived. I've mostly moved away from my Harmony One as I usually just watch my Tivo and the peanut can turn on the tv and the receiver at the same time. If I want to watch a movie or something else then I'll pull the Harmony out.


----------



## eric102

generaltso said:


> I'm starting to think that that's wrong. Has anyone gotten it to successfully power 3 devices?


What's odd is that the first Slide Pro I programmed wouldn't accept any learned command at all on the zero slot but the TV Power button would so I don't think they are the same.


----------



## eric102

Just got off the phone with TiVo tech support and of course they had never heard of this problem before. In fact the guy I talked to didn't even know the Slide Pro or any other TiVo remote could learn 3 power on commands. I had to point him to their own web page where it described the learning process. He then consulted with others and the best they could come up with is an exchange to see if the replacement does the same thing.


----------



## Joe01880

eric102 said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo tech support and of course they had never heard of this problem before. In fact the guy I talked to didn't even know the Slide Pro or any other TiVo remote could learn 3 power on commands. I had to point him to their own web page where it described the learning process. He then consulted with others and the best they could come up with is an exchange to see if the replacement does the same thing.


Why would you even waste time talking to the guy, once he demonstrated you have more knowledge on the subject than him it's time to move up the TiVo food chain.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tivo II Jack

eric102 said:


> ...didn't even know the Slide Pro or any other TiVo remote could learn 3 power on commands.


You guys seem to be having the exact opposite problem than I have been experiencing. I have a 50 inch Sony Bravia TV and a 32 inch Sceptre TV right below it. I use the Sceptre muted mainly to watch two sports events at the same time.

When I set up any Tivo remote to control power, volume and mute, the Sony choices are 0067; 0136; 0309; 0043; 0075; 0117; 0130; 0170; 0238; and 0247. The Sceptre choices are only 0380 and 0313.

Both Sceptre choices work but not all Sony choices work and here is the problem. Both Sceptre choices work with both TV's. Of the 10 Sony choices, no matter which one I select, it will control either both TV's or neither TV. I have to do contortions to control only one TV at a time.

I have been using Tivo since my Series 1 in 1998 and I have only pressed the Guide button maybe a dozen times, NEVER on purpose. I have had my Roamio Pro since Jan. 28 and have been checking the Tivo site to see when the Slide remotes became available.

Mine was delivered today and in the past 4 or 5 hours, I have pressed that USELESS Guide button by accident almost as many times I had done in the past 16 YEARS! I am very close to throwing the slide against a wall just to watch it explode. The Guide button is approximately where the VERY much used Select button used to be.

I am also annoyed that the slide does not have the 1 2 switch used to control more than one Tivo because I still have a Series 3 HD in use because two units are required to watch two live shows at once


----------



## eric102

Oh I tried, as soon as he said it can't power on more than one device I asked for someone with more knowledge on the remotes. His answer was "there isn't anyone as we are all trained the same". 

So after I educated him on the remotes capabilities he took all the information I had on what it was doing and what I had tried and put me on hold for a while. I assume he went and talked to someone with more experience (or took a smoke break) because he came back and asked more questions. I had already tried everything he asked me so he suggested we exchange one of my three to see if I could get a new one to work. 

I agreed to the exchange since I was getting tired of being on the phone but in hindsight I should have just asked them to try to program one at TiVo tech support rather than shipping a new one.


----------



## Joe01880

eric102 said:


> Oh I tried, as soon as he said it can't power on more than one device I asked for someone with more knowledge on the remotes. His answer was "there isn't anyone as we are all trained the same".


You politely call B/S on him and ask to speak to his supervisor, if he hesitates, demand it!!!


----------



## jackief

As for my own frustrations, I did not get any further, and have taken out the control of the preamp until I can get it working. Interesting, the power is the only function I could get working for both simultaneously.

I tried using slots default+0, default+1, 0+1, no luck in any as the second device always overwrote the first. The blinks from the slide showed the learning had succeeded.

I'll continue to watch this and try again sometime when I feel like my headache needs to reappear


----------



## eric102

Grasping at straws I tried pulling the RF dongle from the TiVo, doing a global reset and then setting the remote to IR only, no change. Thought I'd throw this in so others could avoid these trouble shooting steps.


----------



## Bigg

Wow, you guys are persistent. I gave up after about 2 minutes. I have a remote for my AVR and TV and my Premiere XL4 remote turns both on. I figure it's not really that important...


----------



## eric102

Bigg said:


> Wow, you guys are persistent. I gave up after about 2 minutes. I have a remote for my AVR and TV and my Premiere XL4 remote turns both on. I figure it's not really that important...


Retired, nothing better to do

So far I don't need to power on 3 devices but it would be nice just in case.


----------



## MrWizzu

is the new tivo slide ever coming to bestbuy? I have some rewards certificates i would use on a new slide remote!


----------



## FitzAusTex

I've read through all 17 pages, and it seems that the Slide Pro that comes with the dongle works just fine on a Roamio, and doesn't need the dongle. 

My questions are: if you insert the dongle into the usb port, does the Roamio use the rf dongle for the Slide Pro instead of the Roamio's built in rf? I'm hoping so, in an effort to increase my RF range by placing the dongle higher up the wall than my Roamio is currently positioned. I suspect it might be difficult to know this for sure, unless someone has tried it, and their rf reception has improved noticeably? 

Also curious if it has been confirmed if the Slide Pro keyboard works within apps like YouTube and Netflix? 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## jwbelcher

FitzAusTex said:


> Also curious if it has been confirmed if the Slide Pro keyboard works within apps like YouTube and Netflix?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


I've been able to use it in Netflix / YouTube but not in Opera apps. Anyone having problems in Opera too? I've had to use the onscreen keyboard in the few apps I've tried out.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

jwbelcher said:


> I've been able to use it in Netflix / YouTube but not in Opera apps. Anyone having problems in Opera too? I've had to use the onscreen keyboard in the few apps I've tried out.


I bought my Roamio Pro in late January and the slide remote in February. I only bought the slide remote because of the high praise right here (not this string) of a fellow community member. A total waste of money.

It almost takes more movement to open the slide and begin pushing buttons than it does to just use the on screen keyboard. It rarely takes more than 2 or 3 letters to find what you want.

In 5 months, I doubt I have even opened the slide 5 times.


----------



## aaronwt

FitzAusTex said:


> I've read through all 17 pages, and it seems that the Slide Pro that comes with the dongle works just fine on a Roamio, and doesn't need the dongle.
> 
> My questions are: if you insert the dongle into the usb port, does the Roamio use the rf dongle for the Slide Pro instead of the Roamio's built in rf? I'm hoping so, in an effort to increase my RF range by placing the dongle higher up the wall than my Roamio is currently positioned. I suspect it might be difficult to know this for sure, unless someone has tried it, and their rf reception has improved noticeably?
> 
> Also curious if it has been confirmed if the Slide Pro keyboard works within apps like YouTube and Netflix?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


I see no difference in distance between my Slide Pro using the internal RF with my Roamio pro and the Slide Pro using the dongle with my Roamio Basic. They both seem to work just as far from the consoles.


----------



## swerver

Tivo II Jack said:


> I bought my Roamio Pro in late January and the slide remote in February. I only bought the slide remote because of the high praise right here (not this string) of a fellow community member. A total waste of money.
> 
> It almost takes more movement to open the slide and begin pushing buttons than it does to just use the on screen keyboard. It rarely takes more than 2 or 3 letters to find what you want.
> 
> In 5 months, I doubt I have even opened the slide 5 times.


It's more useful in YouTube. Of course, my YouTube doesn't work anymore anyway, and my slide stopped working too. Boo.


----------



## poppagene

aaronwt said:


> I see no difference in distance between my Slide Pro using the internal RF with my Roamio pro and the Slide Pro using the dongle with my Roamio Basic. They both seem to work just as far from the consoles.


Why do you use the dongle with the Roamio basic?


----------



## FitzAusTex

Just got my Slide Pro this afternoon. So far REALLY like it. Nicely smaller than the standard Roamio remote, so I can reach the Tivo and Live TV buttons w/o having to reposition my hand. Been too busy watching world cup to mess with the keyboard, except did confirm for myself that keyboard works within Netflix and YouTube apps. Keyboard is outstanding in YouTube since that app literally has one long row for on screen keyboard which is beyond a major PITA to navigate. Also really liking the backlit keys. I can find many from touch, but w/o backlight, the number buttons are really difficult on the Roamio remote since they didn't make the #5 discernable by touch (raised dot or concave like the clear and record keys). Anyway so far so good, just hope I don't drop it, don't think it would survive it on my stained concrete floors.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Ok, After a few hours with the Slide Pro I'm a bit disappointed with a couple of things. My #1 - 9 buttons are pretty dim. The clear, 0, and enter are at least twice as bright, as is the complete rest of the remote, including the keyboard (also assume that the A, B, C, D and thumbs up/down don't light up?) 

But my main concern is that the light sensor is apparently SO sensitive that unless I am sitting in a pitch dark room, the remote doesn't light up. Even brighter scenes from my TV will prevent it from lighting. 

Are you other Slide Pro owners seeing similar results? Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt

poppagene said:


> Why do you use the dongle with the Roamio basic?


 I use it with my Minis and got that mixed up. Sorry about that.


----------



## eric102

FitzAusTex said:


> Ok, After a few hours with the Slide Pro I'm a bit disappointed with a couple of things. My #1 - 9 buttons are pretty dim. The clear, 0, and enter are at least twice as bright, as is the complete rest of the remote, including the keyboard (also assume that the A, B, C, D and thumbs up/down don't light up?)
> 
> But my main concern is that the light sensor is apparently SO sensitive that unless I am sitting in a pitch dark room, the remote doesn't light up. Even brighter scenes from my TV will prevent it from lighting.
> 
> Are you other Slide Pro owners seeing similar results? Thanks.


1- my 1-9 buttons appear to be the same brightness as the others, at least in a dark room.

2- ABCD and thumbs don't light up.

3- put fingers over light sensor to fool it into lighting up.


----------



## FitzAusTex

poppagene said:


> Why do you use the dongle with the Roamio basic?


according to tivo rep, if you insert the dongle the Roamio will have access to both the internal rf receiver and the dongle simultaneously. The dongle allows for potentially better placement particularly with a long usb cable which might provide better reception. Haven't been able to definitively confirm that yet with my setup, but hope to.


----------



## FitzAusTex

eric102 said:


> 1- my 1-9 buttons appear to be the same brightness as the others, at least in a dark room.
> 
> 2- ABCD and thumbs don't light up.
> 
> 3- put fingers over light sensor to fool it into lighting up.


did some research trying to find out for sure where the sensor is exactly, but haven't found documentation. It appears to be behind/near the TV Power/Tivo/Live TV buttons, but hard to be exact.

Does yours only light up in utter darkness? Mine doesn't light up with it dark enough for me to not be able to even see the keys. Kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## eric102

FitzAusTex said:


> did some research trying to find out for sure where the sensor is exactly, but haven't found documentation. It appears to be behind/near the TV Power/Tivo/Live TV buttons, but hard to be exact.
> 
> Does yours only light up in utter darkness? Mine doesn't light up with it dark enough for me to not be able to even see the keys. Kinda defeats the purpose.


As you noted the light sensor is near the TiVo button but I haven't tried to locate it exactly since I rarely need the lights.

It does take a very dark room for mine to light up but not pitch black.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

eric102 said:


> As you noted the light sensor is near the TiVo button but I haven't tried to locate it exactly since I rarely need the lights.
> 
> It does take a very dark room for mine to light up but not pitch black.


Thanks guys for causing me to waste 20 minutes trying to locate this sensor. How do you advise someone to put their finger over the sensor when you don't even know where it is, and to me is impossible to locate.

I keep the lights turned off, so I turned them back on only to be reminded why I never use them. This slide pro remote is the worst money I ever threw down the toilet.

It has one single MINOR advantage, typing a wishlist. Other than that, it usually only takes 3 or less clicks on the on-screen keyboard to find any show. Just opening the slide takes more effort than that.

And now, about 45 minutes later...being the perfectionist that I am, I had to take this a step further. With a Google search I entered a chat session with a reseller and chose to chat with a "Product Professional". After 10 minutes or so, he was unable to tell me where the sensor is so I decided to go to the source and called Tivo.

We were on the phone over 20 minutes and he could not tell me where the sensor is. He suggested a sensor on the rear of the remote just above the battery compartment. It is a small circle of eight holes with a ninth in the center. I covered that with black electrical tape and the lights did not come on.

He then suggested that the sensor might be INSIDE the remote. I shot that one down quickly. A sound sensor may work from inside the remote, but a light sensor would be in permanent darkness.

He suggested the small light at the front of the remote. the one that lights any time you press a button. I covered that and still no lights as was the result with his final suggestion, the Tivo button itself.

I think we can all agree there has to be a sensor because the backlight only operates in a pretty dark room, but its location is hidden even better than the IRS emails.

My backlights are now turned permanently off and I stand by my opinion that the slide is a totally useless device unless you use a veritable TON of wishlists.


----------



## crxssi

FitzAusTex said:


> My questions are: if you insert the dongle into the usb port, does the Roamio use the rf dongle for the Slide Pro instead of the Roamio's built in rf?


I don't think so



> I'm hoping so, in an effort to increase my RF range by placing the dongle higher up the wall than my Roamio is currently positioned.


I can't imagine why you would need to do that. The range without the dongle is already VERY reasonable... there is no room big enough it wouldn't work... unless you are trying to go through walls to other rooms for some reason.... and in that case, the dongle is not going to be any stronger if it is located in the same room as the TiVo.


----------



## jwbelcher

Tivo II Jack said:


> Thanks guys for causing me to waste 20 minutes trying to locate this sensor. How do you advise someone to put their finger over the sensor when you don't even know where it is, and to me is impossible to locate.


To me it seems the sensor is inside the clear blue TiVo button.


----------



## crxssi

jwbelcher said:


> To me it seems the sensor is inside the clear blue TiVo button.


That is exactly where it is. And those holes he was talking about- that is the speaker for the "find the remote" beeping.


----------



## Diana Collins

crxssi said:


> That is exactly where it is. And those holes he was talking about- that is the speaker for the "find the remote" beeping.


That's right, and in a semi-darkened room, resting my finger over the activity LED reduces the light getting into the TiVo button enough to activate the backlight. The keyboard is most useful for Netflix and Hulu searches IMHO.


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> I don't think so
> 
> I can't imagine why you would need to do that. The range without the dongle is already VERY reasonable... there is no room big enough it wouldn't work... unless you are trying to go through walls to other rooms for some reason.... and in that case, the dongle is not going to be any stronger if it is located in the same room as the TiVo.


Even going through walls it works great. I can go through a brick firewall and multiple layers of drywall.


----------



## FitzAusTex

aaronwt said:


> Even going through walls it works great. I can go through a brick firewall and multiple layers of drywall.


So after a few days, my Slide Pro has much better range than my Roamio remotes (2 of them - same range). I have trouble through a single wall with the Roamio remotes...works about 75% of the time, but fails to work unless I point them in very specific directions. The Slide from my bedroom is better, but still not perfect.(and for those curious, I have my roamio hooked up to an hdmi splitter and fed to both my den tv directly, and to a sony wireless transmitter to my master bedroom)


----------



## swerver

I always just clicked the down arrow key to get the remote to light up, since when you are watching a show that key does nothing, other than light up the remote.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Appreciate all the recent replies on range and backlight. Truly really helpful. 

I've come to a couple conclusions the last few days. 

1. For me, backlight (particularly the number keys) is really important. The Slide Pro doesn't really cut it unless in a pitch dark room. In pitch dark, it is really helpful, so I can make use of it in my bedroom (since the backlight won't activate unless really dark). 

2. The RF extender I ordered with the Pro actually does work. It didn't seem to pair properly, but I happened upon the solution by accident. Once I paired the Pro, and/or the Roamio remote by confirming the "find my remote" jingle feature worked, I found the remotes didn't actually control the Roamio until after rebooting the Roamio. What I've found is that if paired correctly, the extender flashes green with each remote button press. If the extender is not flashing green with each button press, the remote is not actually using extender, but rather the internal RF. 

3. The RF extender has significantly better reception than my Roamio. It actually works the way I'd hope RF would work (I have RF Harmonys, so I'm pretty familiar with RF) . 

4. Given that the extender works better than the internal RF, I've come to the conclusion that the internal RF is defective/deficient in my Roamio. W/o the extender, I often get missed button presses laying on the couch 10 feet away. With the extender I was hard pressed to get missed button press 3 rooms away. 

Just outlining my observations, in the event it might be useful to others.


----------



## aaronwt

There is definitely something wrong then. You should be able to get a signal just as far from the internal RF as from the dongle.


----------



## digitalant

For the life of me, I can't figure out how to enable the Power On + Standby for my Onkyo TX- NR3008 with my Slide Pro remote. I'm not talking about the fact that it takes multiple tries to get the code learned manually, but just cannot find how to configure standby & On since they are separate on these Onkyo A/V receivers. Can anyone point me in the right direction? It's been a while since I've been back in the TivoComm. Thanks!


----------



## Morfious

Try both holding the button down as well as a quick tap. I have to use both methods to get my Tv and Preamp/Processor to power on. Much trial and error made this work as it should.


----------



## Bigg

digitalant said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out how to enable the Power On + Standby for my Onkyo TX- NR3008 with my Slide Pro remote. I'm not talking about the fact that it takes multiple tries to get the code learned manually, but just cannot find how to configure standby & On since they are separate on these Onkyo A/V receivers. Can anyone point me in the right direction? It's been a while since I've been back in the TivoComm. Thanks!


My Slide has never been able to control my Onkyo AVR, while my Roamio remote (usually) does.


----------



## Kash76

None of the links to the support site are working in this thread. 

I have gotten the power to work for both my TV and AVR on my Slide Pro remote. I am looking to get the "TV input" button mapped to change my AVR input on my Harman Kardon AVR. I imagine that I would go to the TV input settings and hold "TiVo" and "TV input" and enter a HK code right? I am trying that and it is not working. 

Also, what is this reference to quick tap while programming? Are you guys actually using some sort of learning function where you point a remote at the Slide Pro or does it only work with codes?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joe01880

I have hdmi control on in both my Pioneer Elite and Sony nx810 HDTV. 
I have the slide pro set to turn on the TV. That triggers the receiver and it defaults to what was on last, in my case always a Roamio Pro.
I also use a Harmony One that was mapped using, Logitechs software 
Hope that helps a little.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137

Kash76 said:


> None of the links to the support site are working in this thread.
> 
> I have gotten the power to work for both my TV and AVR on my Slide Pro remote. I am looking to get the "TV input" button mapped to change my AVR input on my Harman Kardon AVR. I imagine that I would go to the TV input settings and hold "TiVo" and "TV input" and enter a HK code right? I am trying that and it is not working.
> 
> Also, what is this reference to quick tap while programming? Are you guys actually using some sort of learning function where you point a remote at the Slide Pro or does it only work with codes?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The support site has been down for several days, according to the TiVo agent I chatted with. You might want to look at this thread for information about learning multiple codes:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527339


----------



## HarperVision

Kash76 said:


> None of the links to the support site are working in this thread. I have gotten the power to work for both my TV and AVR on my Slide Pro remote. I am looking to get the "TV input" button mapped to change my AVR input on my Harman Kardon AVR. I imagine that I would go to the TV input settings and hold "TiVo" and "TV input" and enter a HK code right? I am trying that and it is not working. Also, what is this reference to quick tap while programming? Are you guys actually using some sort of learning function where you point a remote at the Slide Pro or does it only work with codes? Thanks for your help.





ej42137 said:


> The support site has been down for several days, according to the TiVo agent I chatted with. You might want to look at this thread for information about learning multiple codes: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527339


Apparently TiVo support moved to a new portal:

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support


----------



## ej42137

HarperVision said:


> Apparently TiVo support moved to a new portal:
> 
> http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support


Yeah, not so much. This is TiVo's broken link result. Or at least it is when I try it. I think they didn't pay their bill to their database backend provider.


----------



## HarperVision

ej42137 said:


> Yeah, not so much. This is TiVo's broken link result. Or at least it is when I try it. I think they didn't pay their bill to their database backend provider.


Huh?


----------



## Dan203

Bigg said:


> My Slide has never been able to control my Onkyo AVR, while my Roamio remote (usually) does.


I have an Onkyo receiver in two rooms both using Slide Pro remotes. One of them worked with one of the built in codes on the TiVo, the other did not. Like you it has separate on and off commands. The trick is that the Slide remote can learn 3 commands per button. So first you enter the code for the TV. Then you teach it the on and off commands as if they are two different devices. The remote will send all 3 codes in succession but the Onkyo wont respond to On if it's already on and it wont respond to Off if it's already off, nor will it turn on and then off immediately. So this tricks it into being able to turn on or off the Onkyo with one button.


----------



## ej42137

HarperVision said:


> Huh?


Try using that link to figure out how to use the Glo Remote.


----------



## Kash76

I have a question there for you pros


----------



## DG3

Tivo II Jack said:


> I bought my Roamio Pro in late January and the slide remote in February. I only bought the slide remote because of the high praise right here (not this string) of a fellow community member. A total waste of money.
> 
> It almost takes more movement to open the slide and begin pushing buttons than it does to just use the on screen keyboard. It rarely takes more than 2 or 3 letters to find what you want.
> 
> In 5 months, I doubt I have even opened the slide 5 times.


Strange comment. I can type out 'Seinfeld Bloopers Season 7' probably before you have even typed 'Sei'. It's not that hard. And you're going to have to input all those letters to get to the specific season and description. Meanwhile, I'm already watching the clip.


----------



## JWhites

Basically the support site seems to have been screwed up, definitely, because I had been getting results for troubleshooting steps used by agents listed as "agent instructions" on some support pages for about a week. Strangely I'm not seeing that part anymore since I checked this morning. Here's a snipit from the Roamio remote support page before they fixed it.


----------



## Tivo II Jack

DG3 said:


> Strange comment. I can type out 'Seinfeld Bloopers Season 7' probably before you have even typed 'Sei'. It's not that hard. And you're going to have to input all those letters to get to the specific season and description. Meanwhile, I'm already watching the clip.


I totally agreed with your "Strange comment" description of your own note until I noticed that this is your very first venture into this great Community. Glad to see you are confident enough to poke your finger in the eye of a 12+ year member here like myself, but confidence never trumps experience so I will chalk this up to inexperience with searching on your part.

I don't remember ever searching for anything so specific as, "Seinfeld Bloopers Season 7" and I don't intend on starting now. When you become more familiar with the Search function, you will also stop doing so. Such specificity is usually not found in normal program listings, so I immediately thought of You Tube as I began my search.

I only needed to type se to get to Seinfeld and then went immediately to Bonus Features and clicked on You Tube. From there it was a simple matter of scrolling to the exact clip you mentioned.

Do you really think you could open your keyboard slide top, rotate the remote in your grasp and type out, "Seinfeld Bloopers Season 7" before I take the steps I took above.

Let me repeat, such specificity is NEVER required to do TiVo searches.


----------



## DG3

Tivo II Jack said:


> Do you really think you could open your keyboard slide top, rotate the remote in your grasp and type out, "Seinfeld Bloopers Season 7" before I take the steps I took above.


The Slide Pro isn't a Rubik's Cube. It's so easy, but maybe not for those older Tivo folks out there.


----------



## raqball

I was thinking about getting the slide remote just for the backlit keys. I doubt I'd ever use the slide KB though as searching is pretty darn easy with the regular remote.


----------



## Dan203

The keyboard comes in handy when entering passwords into the apps and if you're doing a search which matches a lot of results and you have to be more specific to find what you want. If you only have to type a few letters in search it's usually not worth opening.


----------



## Mikeguy

raqball said:


> I was thinking about getting the slide remote just for the backlit keys. I doubt I'd ever use the slide KB though as searching is pretty darn easy with the regular remote.


I have the glow/slide remote and that is my primary motivation (I sometimes will use the keyboard, especially in an app like YouTube, but not typically in a TiVo search given TiVo's prediction system and its ease of use--also, I guess that I just get lazy, and with the onscreen keyboard, I don't have to move my focus). Quite candidly and showing my perhaps shallowness, it's just kinda fun.


----------



## JWhites

I've gotten confused by a post from zatznotfunny. http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-10/tivo-revises-roamio-remote/. What does it mean and how does one know if they have a revised remote, or has this revised remote not come out yet? Did it come with the new Mini like the article says?


----------



## Tivo II Jack

DG3 said:


> The Slide Pro isn't a Rubik's Cube. It's so easy, but maybe not for those older Tivo folks out there.


I seem to have missed a note, can you please show me where anyone posted a note saying the Slide Pro was not easy to use. I know that all I said was that the on screen keyboard was just as fast because you usually only have to enter 2 or 3 letters/numbers to find what you are looking for.

Now I see the two notes following yours from Raqball and Dan 203 also agree.

BTW, this is my 2nd Slide Pro because the first one ceased working after only a few months so TiVo replaced it. Guess they're not very sturdy.


----------



## Zaphod

Am I correct that the keyboard part of the slide pro only works in RF mode? I switched the remote back to IR mode, and the main normal buttons on the top of the remote work, but the keyboard underneath the slide doesn't seem to work. Or is there something I'm missing to make the keyboard work via IR?

Ultimately I'd like to be able to program the keyboard into my Phillips Pronto universal remote, for which I need it to work via IR.

Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

The keyboard part needs rf.


----------



## jim _h

I just found out about this remote and would love the keyboard. Like so many people, I have a TV and an AVR both needing power control and input switching. And after skimming this thread, and the reviews/questions on Amazon, I'm left in confusion over whether it is actually possible to program this remote for this very common scenario. It appears that the answer is yes.... maybe.... depending... if you have a lot of patience. Or maybe... no.

Links to Tivo support documents, in older posts, no longer work.

Can someone here get me to the bottom line?


----------



## thefisch

jim _h said:


> I just found out about this remote and would love the keyboard. Like so many people, I have a TV and an AVR both needing power control and input switching. And after skimming this thread, and the reviews/questions on Amazon, I'm left in confusion over whether it is actually possible to program this remote for this very common scenario. It appears that the answer is yes.... maybe.... depending... if you have a lot of patience. Or maybe... no.
> 
> Links to Tivo support documents, in older posts, no longer work.
> 
> Can someone here get me to the bottom line?


The support docs can still be found online but the search feature is not great IMO. My TV turns on my AVR via HDMI so all the learnable buttons on my slide remote only control one device. But here is some info that may help you about controlling more than one.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Use-the-Learning-Feature-of-TiVo-Learning-Remotes

The TiVo Slide Pro, Glo Premium, and Slide remotes are learning remotes, which means they can learn certain functions from other remote control devices without requiring a device code.
To use the learning function

1. Press and hold the TiVo and Select buttons simultaneously for 3 seconds. When the red or amber activity light remains lit, the remote is in "learning mode."
2. On the TiVo remote, press and release the button you want it to learn (TV Power, for example). The activity light will flash once to acknowledge the button press, and then remain lit.
3. Point the remotes directly at each other, no more than 1 inch apart.
4. Press and hold the corresponding button on the TV or A/V receiver remote (Power, for example) until the TiVo remote flashes in response.

5. If learning is successful, the activity light will flash 4 times. Move on to Step 6.

If learning is not successful, the light will blink 10 times very quickly. You will need to repeat steps 14 before moving forward.

6. Repeat steps 25 until you have trained the TV Power, Mute, Input, Volume Up, and Volume Down functions.

NOTE: In learning mode, Volume Up and Volume Down are separate buttons, so you must train them individually.
7. When you are finished, press the TiVo button to exit learning mode and return the remote to normal operation.
8. In some instances, the learning remote may be unable to learn from another remote. If this happens, click here for additional assistance.

Learning remotes can control power for up to three different devices
Slide Pro remote

- To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions above, but for Step 2 press the number 0 before pressing TV Power.
- To learn power for a third device, follow all of the instructions above, but for Step 2 press the number 1 before pressing TV Power.

All other learning remotes

- To learn power for a second device, follow all of the instructions above, but for Step 2 press the number 1 before pressing TV Power.
- To learn power for a third device, follow all of the instructions above, but for Step 2 press the number 2 before pressing TV Power.

NOTE: If you use the TiVo remote to control power for more than one device, it is possible that one or more devices may not receive the Power On signal (for example, the TV may power on but the A/V receiver may not). Pressing Power again may turn off one device as the other turns on. If this happens frequently, you may need to turn on power for one device individually, either with its own remote or by pressing the Power button on the device itself.


----------



## jim _h

Thanks thefisch. I did eventually find those support docs. It appears that this remote is clearly supposed to control 2 power and input of 2 devices, but success hasn't been universal. For $40 it is probably worth trying because - even if the AV control ends in frustration - I would really like the keyboard.


----------



## telemark

If you're referring to thefisch quote as having a definitive answer, I didn't see anything about the INPUT button controlling two devices. It only mentioned the POWER button.


----------



## thefisch

Yes, only power. Didn't realize you wanted to change the input on your TV and AVR. The only input to my TV is my AVR.


----------



## jim _h

Yes I need to change the input of the AVR as well, so I can use my disc player, and direct its sound output to my AVR. I was thinking this remote would let me program a button to do that. It seems like this would be an extremely common setup.


It's starting to sound like Tivo implemented about 80% of the functionality that most people really need, to get by with just 1 remote.


----------



## Chuck_IV

jim _h said:


> Yes I need to change the input of the AVR as well, so I can use my disc player, and direct its sound output to my AVR. I was thinking this remote would let me program a button to do that. It seems like this would be an extremely common setup.
> 
> It's starting to sound like Tivo implemented about 80% of the functionality that most people really need, to get by with just 1 remote.


Agreed. I keep looking at the Slide Pro but for what I need, it just won't do since it can't handle more than one device.

It would have been nice if it had a slide switch like Directv remotes, to change what device it controls. That would have worked for me... input controls AVR input(TV stays on same input all the time), then slide the switch and use it to control my Roku or WD Live.

As it stands now, the only place I currently use the Tivo remotes is in the bedrooms on the minis since they are both simple setups(mini connected to TV).


----------



## HarperVision

The TV input button is learnable, so why not just learn the AVR's Input code into that button, especially if you're saying that you only use one input on your TV, so no need to switch that one anyway, right? I learned my "HDMI" button onto my TV Input button on my slide pro so it only cycles through the TV's HDMI inputs and not all inputs. Works like a charm!


----------



## mdavej

HarperVision said:


> The TV input button is learnable, so why not just learn the AVR's Input code into that button, especially if you're saying that you only use one input on your TV, so no need to switch that one anyway, right? I learned my "HDMI" button onto my TV Input button on my slide pro so it only cycles through the TV's HDMI inputs and not all inputs. Works like a charm!


Works great. And depending on your AVR, the discrete input may even turn it on as well. All the input commands on my Denon also act as discrete on. So it's only 2 button presses (TV Power, Input) to turn on the whole system and go to the proper input, which is the same number of steps it takes on my universal remote.


----------



## Chuck_IV

HarperVision said:


> The TV input button is learnable, so why not just learn the AVR's Input code into that button, especially if you're saying that you only use one input on your TV, so no need to switch that one anyway, right? I learned my "HDMI" button onto my TV Input button on my slide pro so it only cycles through the TV's HDMI inputs and not all inputs. Works like a charm!


That would be great, if all I did was watch the Tivo. However, we also do several channels on the Roku(beyond the Netflix and Amazon channels on the Tivo), plus we also stream movies on our WD Live player(I have all my DVDs and BluRays ripped to harddrives). This is where the Tivo misses the boat. Having to go grab another remote for the WD Live/Roku is not what I want to do.

I have a Logitech 650 I use in that room and while I LOVE the idea of the keyboard for the Tivo, the Slide Pro won't handle my Roku/WD Live. That's where the toggle switch would come in handy.


----------



## jim _h

HarperVision said:


> The TV input button is learnable, so why not just learn the AVR's Input code into that button, especially if you're saying that you only use one input on your TV, so no need to switch that one anyway, right? I learned my "HDMI" button onto my TV Input button on my slide pro so it only cycles through the TV's HDMI inputs and not all inputs. Works like a charm!


No. I use 2 video inputs on the TV - one for the Tivo, the other for the disc player. And I use 2 audio inputs on the AVR, again one for the Tivo and the other for the disc player. So I need control of both.

I don't understand why, but companies like Tivo seem to love 80% solutions that never really make it in the market. It's like they're afraid of success.


----------



## telemark

How about wiring the audio through the TV to the receiver so that it's always on the correct audio selection?

CEC input selection might be able to help too but lots of variables there.


----------



## jim _h

telemark said:


> How about wiring the audio through the TV to the receiver so that it's always on the correct audio selection?
> 
> CEC input selection might be able to help too but lots of variables there.


When I'm watching TV, the AVR gets audio from the Tivo, not the TV. When I'm watching a disc, the audio comes from the disc player.

I think you're suggesting running everything - Tivo and disc player- through the TV, and running the TV audio output to the AVR. Hmmm. My disc player is old and doesn't have HDMI output.


----------



## mdavej

With no HDMI and multiple sources, you could definitely use an actual universal remote. I like the Tivo remote as much as the next guy, but it's not designed for complex systems. That's why I use my universal 99% of the time and my slide pro for searches.


----------



## HarperVision

Before I got my slide Pros I always just used my tivo iphone app's keyboard function. I know roku has the same thing too.


----------



## gbshuler

Please help. I have one TiVo Roamio Pro, and a TiVo BOLT. I bought each TiVo a C00260 TiVo Slide Pro Remote. I don't need the dongles. Naturally it would be a bad thing if both remotes operate on the same frequency (i.e. press TiVo man on either remote and both TiVo box's respond).

*I do not see how to assign one RF frequency for one remote and another for the second remote.* All I see is "pairing setup". I would be fine with I/R for one and RF for the other.

This is my fourth generation of TiVo. I have always found a way to separate remotes prior to these models.


----------



## HerronScott

Pairing is what ties the remote and the TiVo with each other. There's no need for multiple RF frequencies.

Scott


----------



## gbshuler

If you get stuck trying to pair a C00260 (TiVo Roamio Slide Pro DVR Remote) to a TiVo BOLT 1TB (TCD849000). i.e. the official instructions don't work (just flashing red instead of pairing yellow)

Follow these other instructions. Note BOLT Instructions item #2
_
2. Press and hold the *Tivo + Back* buttons until the activity indicator light turns red. The remote control will then send pairing requests for 30 seconds (indicated by the flashing activity indicator)._


----------

